# Rumor: Mayweather vs Berto close



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'll just do welterweight opponents to keep it simple and realistic. I know GGG, Lara, Andrade, etc at 154 are some of yall''s preferences. And we should leave Cotto and Canelo alone, so they can fight each other.

Top options are:
Amir Khan
Shawn Porter
Keith Thurman
Danny Garcia
Timothy Bradley
Kell Brook
Andre Berto

edit:
Floyd Mayweather Jr:
Sure I enjoy the company of my friends. I enjoy the unprecedented lifestyle my hard work has afforded me. I enjoy spending my free time traveling the world and having fun with my children- These are the things that mean most to me and I have become accustomed to blocking out negativity and refocusing my energy on those deserving of it...And more importantly, the people who bring me true happiness. With that said, I apologize for subjecting my fans and followers to the nonsense and childish behavior of some people close to me. At this level, I understand the acts of the company I keep is often a reflection of me and I take responsibility to make sure those type of antics are not tolerated or rewarded. Throwing stones is a sign of weakness- I choose to be strong. To My fans, your loyalty and support has given me the best 20 years I could ask for and while at the top, I plan to go out on top....see you back in the ring September 12th!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Kell Brook all the way.

Thurman is talking about everyone but Collazo, I am sure he will beat him but will he look as impressive as everyone thinks he should? I doubt it.

This paves the way for;

Thurman vs Khan
Porter vs Maidana
Rios vs Vargas

2015 has already been an epic year of boxing with more great fights to come.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't decide out of Kell Brook or Keith Thurman either one of those please.....

F*uck it I'm going to say Kell Brook just so he can troll Amir Khan lol!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

i think it will be cool if Floyd get to beat Danny at 140. 3 weight champ simultaneously would be unreal.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Amir Khan so it will tarnish Floyd's reputation when he doesn't knock him out


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

@Emeritus - That would be awesome :yep


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I sort of want the Khan fight but the joy of an announcement that Brook got the fight is,from a non-boxing point of view,by far the best outcome.
Khan may very well end up sectioned.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

One Time or Special K. Would rather watch the fight with Keith than Kell... But the epic meltdown of Khan plus the Brook fight is a better package deal IMO than just the Thurman fight.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Divi253 said:


> One Time or Special K. Would rather watch the fight with Keith than Kell... But the epic meltdown of Khan plus the Brook fight is a better package deal IMO than just the Thurman fight.


:yep Plus if Mayweather hasn't relinquished any of his belts, a win over Kell would make him undisputed WW champ, right?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

tliang1000 said:


> i think it will be cool if Floyd get to beat Danny at 140. 3 weight champ simultaneously would be unreal.


The three weight champ thing would be nice, but Garcia doesn't give him any problems whatsoever.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tim Bradley.
He is the only elite fighter of his era that he hasn't fought.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

I got trolled


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

Bradley. He deserves it the most. Won't happen though.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Keith Thurman


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm good with Brook, Thurman or Bradley from that list. Not interested in the rest. Nobody on that list has any real shot at beating Floyd, IMO.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Karim Mayfield.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bradley would out-box him so I chose that option


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'll just do welterweight opponents to keep it simple and realistic. I know GGG, Lara, Andrade, etc at 154 are some of yall''s preferences. And we should leave Cotto and Canelo alone, so they can fight each other.
> 
> Top options are:
> Amir Khan
> ...


Lara at a catchweight, welterweight options suck. Top dudes on there are Brook and Thurman. Brook fought a competitive fight with Porter who is pretty damn limited. Thurman had a competitive fight with Guerrero a borderline bum. These dudes have potential but are not ready for a Floyd. Only guy who is ready is Bradley but I think he's a bit past it at this point.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

KOTF said:


> Bradley would out-box him so I chose that option


Bradley wouldn't do shit but get outboxed himself.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

There is no one left that stands a chance except for GGG.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2013)

Brook is the best choice out of that list.
I'd like Bradley because he deserves a great payday.
GGG is the only meaningful fight legacy-wise.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lucas Matthysse


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook or Bradley for me


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Thurman


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Bradley. He deserves it the most. Won't happen though.


Deserves it why? It's not like he hasn't had his chances already.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## EL MAS MACHO (Jun 6, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Deserves it why? It's not like he hasn't had his chances already.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


He has the best resume, has always taken on the best and has boxed at a high level for a long time. He gave Pacquiao a good fight and beat Marquez coming off the Pacquiao KO. And as Bama said, he's the top fighter of his era that Floyd hasn't fought. I'd also be happy with Thurman or Brook. Porter would be okay too.

Who would you prefer?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> :yep Plus if Mayweather hasn't relinquished any of his belts, a win over Kell would make him undisputed WW champ, right?


Yeah I believe so.. I thought that was the plan as soon as I heard he didn't relinquish any of the belts and put up a fuss about the WBO trying to give it to Bradley/Vargas winner. Would be a nice way to go out, undisputed undefeated champion.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Bradley wouldn't do shit but get outboxed himself.


Bradley deserves it more than anyone else, but I can't see him causing Floyd any trouble at all. Yes Bradley is rugged, but he's short, has short reach, and has been in some wars lately...and they've taken their toll on his body. He gets tagged way more than he used to and he elects to trade far too often.

I just Floyd winning a fairly boring decision with Bradley having a few moments since he likes to sort of close the distance with his head down. Floyd likely works off the jab and the counter right hand, possibly mixing in some left hooks when Bradley goes low.

Brook may pose the best chance of beating Floyd but I don't rate that highly either


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

cotto 2.0 at 154 or bradley. not interested in the other guys


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Berto was many of his prior opponent's meal ticket. Beating berto is simply sealing the door.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

When is he going to announce it? This is why I'm glad it's his last fucking fight.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Wladimir Klitschko isn't on the list?


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Keith Thurman, Kell Brook, Tim Bradley.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/...list-of-possible-floyd-opponents-in-september

â€œKeith Thurman is a very, very good young fighter who is extremely talented, but he doesnâ€™t understand how the game goes,â€ Ellerbe said on Monday night. â€œAinâ€™t nobody (on Team Mayweather) thinking about Keith Thurman.

â€œHeâ€™s a terrific fighter and heâ€™s supposed to call out Floyd Mayweather. He wouldnâ€™t be doing his job if he didnâ€™t. But everything we want we donâ€™t always get. Everything takes time and patience. Heâ€™s entitled to say whatever he wants to.

â€œHeâ€™s a young, hungry fighter. Heâ€™s willing to challenge the top fighters out there but thereâ€™s a whole pool of young fighters out there. Last I checked (top prospect) Errol Spence called Keith Thurman out. In my opinion Keith Thurman canâ€™t beat Errol Spence.â€

Ellerbe said Mayweather (48-0, 26 KOs) has not decided yet who he will face -- even though Mayweather has mentioned possibly fighting Andre Berto or even more lightly regarded Karim Mayfield. But Ellerbe said it will not be Thurman.

â€œI wish him the best,â€ Ellerbe said. â€œHe makes me laugh at some of the things he says. Heâ€™s funny. He has a great sense of humor. And he got the fight game to back it up. But heâ€™s not on Floydâ€™s level. Thatâ€™s no disrespect. Floyd will decide who heâ€™s fighting and then let the world know.

â€œHeâ€™ll decide who he wants to fight and then make the announcement how he wants to make it. But every last one of them, young and old, want to fight Floyd. If I was in their situation Iâ€™d be callng his ass out too because Floyd Mayweather represents the biggest payday out of all of them.â€


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/...list-of-possible-floyd-opponents-in-september
> 
> â€œKeith Thurman is a very, very good young fighter who is extremely talented, but he doesnâ€™t understand how the game goes,â€ Ellerbe said on Monday night. â€œAinâ€™t nobody (on Team Mayweather) thinking about Keith Thurman.
> 
> ...


That's a bitch ass move by Floyd/Ellerbe if he decides to fight Berto/Mayfield instead of Thurman/Brook

Saw it coming though. Floyd has been extremely dismissive of Thurman. The fact that he'll just brush Thurman to the side and have Spence fight him is weak to me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> That's a bitch ass move by Floyd/Ellerbe if he decides to fight Berto/Mayfield instead of Thurman/Brook
> 
> Saw it coming though. Floyd has been extremely dismissive of Thurman. The fact that he'll just brush Thurman to the side and have Spence fight him is weak to me.


I'm on record saying that I don't mind Floyd facing a light opponent for his last fight. I don't like their explanation for not fighting Thurman though when they're looking at Berto/Mayfield.

I'd rather him just say that Floyd deserves to pick whoever he wants to fight for his last fight or something like that


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm on record saying that I don't mind Floyd facing a light opponent for his last fight. I don't like their explanation for not fighting Thurman though when they're looking at Berto/Mayfield.
> 
> I'd rather him just say that Floyd deserves to pick whoever he wants to fight for his last fight or something like that


Im genuinely struggling to accept that the Berto/Mayfield thing isn't just trolling. Just can't see how he can actually pull that off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oli said:


> Im genuinely struggling to accept that the Berto/Mayfield thing isn't just trolling. Just can't see how he can actually pull that off.


yeah I'm pretty sure he's trolling about that also. I doubt he will fight anybody that great though still.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

It isn't Brook. If it was he wouldn't have let the WBO belt go.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mayweathers yesterdays fighter. Give the throne to someone else


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> It isn't Brook. If it was he wouldn't have let the WBO belt go.


Why wouldn't he? He doesn't give a toss about the WBO. It's 100% NOT Berto. I'm just not having it.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Oli said:


> Why wouldn't he? He doesn't give a toss about the WBO. It's 100% NOT Berto. I'm just not having it.


The entire reason Brook was an option was because he has the IBF belt. It would of allowed Floyd to unify the division and allow Al Haymon full control of all 4 belts, giving legitimacy to his 147 champion as the lineal champion.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> The entire reason Brook was an option was because he has the IBF belt. It would of allowed Floyd to unify the division and allow Al Haymon full control of all 4 belts, giving legitimacy to his 147 champion as the lineal champion.


But Mayweather does what HE wants at the end of the day and he will fight whoever he likes. Not even Al Haymon can tell him what to do and I doubt Floyd would feel as if he owed Al Haymon any favours.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

My first chouce would be Kell Brook. I'd say he poses the biggest threat to FMjr. Probably Bradley after that. I can't see Porter or Thurman doing much good at all.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

I picked Garcia


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

lol 0 votes for Porter


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Honestly, a roided Marquez vs Mayweather 2 isn't out of the equation


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> Honestly, a roided Marquez vs Mayweather 2 isn't out of the equation


Yes it is, spaz.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> cotto 2.0 at 154 or bradley. not interested in the other guys


Cotto fake.0

Product of careful matchmaking.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd just posted this on facebook

Sure I enjoy the company of my friends. I enjoy the unprecedented lifestyle my hard work has afforded me. I enjoy spending my free time traveling the world and having fun with my children- These are the things that mean most to me and I have become accustomed to blocking out negativity and refocusing my energy on those deserving of it...And more importantly, the people who bring me true happiness. With that said, I apologize for subjecting my fans and followers to the nonsense and childish behavior of some people close to me. At this level, I understand the acts of the company I keep is often a reflection of me and I take responsibility to make sure those type of antics are not tolerated or rewarded. Throwing stones is a sign of weakness- I choose to be strong. To My fans, your loyalty and support has given me the best 20 years I could ask for and while at the top, I plan to go out on top....see you back in the ring September 12th!


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> I can't decide out of Kell Brook or Keith Thurman either one of those please.....
> 
> F*uck it I'm going to say Kell Brook just so he can troll Amir Khan lol!


:deal

Was thinking the same.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd just posted this on facebook
> 
> Sure I enjoy the company of my friends. I enjoy the unprecedented lifestyle my hard work has afforded me. I enjoy spending my free time traveling the world and having fun with my children- These are the things that mean most to me and I have become accustomed to blocking out negativity and refocusing my energy on those deserving of it...And more importantly, the people who bring me true happiness. With that said, I apologize for subjecting my fans and followers to the nonsense and childish behavior of some people close to me. At this level, I understand the acts of the company I keep is often a reflection of me and I take responsibility to make sure those type of antics are not tolerated or rewarded. Throwing stones is a sign of weakness- I choose to be strong. To My fans, your loyalty and support has given me the best 20 years I could ask for and while at the top, I plan to go out on top....see you back in the ring September 12th!


What childish behaviour is he referring to bball?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I think it's going to be some nobody if it's free.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DobyZhee said:


> I think it's going to be some nobody if it's free.


Definitely.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Perfect opportunity for Lara, @kidcubano why isn't your boy targeting Floyd? They both Haymon, they both black, they both slick, lets do it! 

Thurman, Porter, Brook = too young, inexperienced

Bradley = Shopworn and with Bop

Berto, Mayfield, Khan = GTFO

Floyd "Money" Mayweather vs Erislandy "The American Dream" Lara
9-12-2015
Free TV


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Perfect opportunity for Lara, @kidcubano why isn't your boy targeting Floyd? They both Haymon, they both black, they both slick, lets do it!
> 
> Thurman, Porter, Brook = too young, inexperienced
> 
> ...


:deal


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

One last hurrah. :bbb


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Perfect opportunity for Lara, @kidcubano why isn't your boy targeting Floyd? They both Haymon, they both black, they both slick, lets do it!
> 
> Thurman, Porter, Brook = too young, inexperienced
> 
> ...


Their aim is to build a boxing fan-base, that fight would cause irreparable harm to the current state of boxing.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

People still care?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Their aim is to build a boxing fan-base, that fight would cause irreparable harm to the current state of boxing.


It can't hurt anymore than what May vs Pac already did, plus no matter who Mayweather fights (out of the possible opponents) it's going to be boring as fuck. Plus if it's on free TV who cares.

With Lara we'll get see Floyd face something he hasn't seen in a while.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

@bballchump11 add Erislandy "The American Dream" to the poll please. The people demand it.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> It can't hurt anymore than what May vs Pac already did, plus no matter who Mayweather fights (out of the possible opponents) it's going to be boring as fuck. Plus if it's on free TV who cares.
> 
> With Lara we'll get see Floyd face something he hasn't seen in a while.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @bballchump11 add Erislandy "The American Dream" to the poll please. The people demand it.


I agree. Lara is an excellent choice for CBS and September


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ElKiller said:


>


Steroid use in highschool? Lol.

A + and a - cancel each other out. With May vs Lara we'll have two -s. Who'll become the +? Who'll succumb to the crowds boos and the snores from ringside? Who'll come out on top in this battle of slippery slick blackness?

Find out on September 12th, on CBS.


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Brook or Thurman would be good!!!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

James Lights Out said:


> Brook or Thurman would be good!!!


Too green, It'd be Canelo all over again.

#votefortheamericandream


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

So Floyd is getting a leg up by training leaving his useless opponent to catch up


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I really don't mind Brook or Thurman for Floyd. But I voted for Bradley and I wonder why he isn't higher on the poll. He has the best resume. Knocking him out would be a feather in Floyd's cap. If Vargas can hurt Bradley, Floyd can as well.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Really, who gives a fuck? Fuck Floyd!


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> So Floyd is getting a leg up by training leaving his useless opponent to catch up


His inevitable opponent already knows the fight is on.

They're waiting for Floyd to release the name, everyone in his inner circle already knows.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Please let it be Brook or Thurman.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Really, who gives a fuck? Fuck Floyd!


Who gives a fuck about the P4P 1, best fighter of the generation's last ever fight?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Who gives a fuck about the P4P 1, best fighter of the generation's last ever fight?


Well he's not the best of a generation, Tom, nor is he that entertaining, and like most of his career, he's not going to fight the best current fighter of his weight division, so no, I couldn't give a fuck, probably won't watch it either.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Well he's not the best of a generation, Tom, nor is he that entertaining, and like most of his career, he's not going to fight the best current fighter of his weight division, so no, I couldn't give a fuck, probably won't watch it either.


You're equally as wise as you're proficient in the profession of boxing.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys forget about Lara.

Thurman, Brook or Khan. It's gonna be one of those 3.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DBerry said:


> Well he's not the best of a generation, Tom, nor is he that entertaining, and like most of his career, he's not going to fight the best current fighter of his weight division, so no, I couldn't give a fuck, probably won't watch it either.


Depends what you'd call the generation. Hopkins is the only other person you could argue. It's fair enough if you don't like him, and I'm not one of those idiot fan boys, but I will miss him when he has retired as he is a true all time great and I don't know when I'll next see a career as his has been. You know I'm not calling you out bruh !!


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I was gonna' choose Bradley because he'd likely be the most awkward. But his style would make for a horrible looking fight, so I've gone with Thurman - who, despite getting out-classed easily, will at least come to lay Mayweather out.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol. Watch it be Cotto at 155 for the MW Championship. It would be his final epic troll job of Fishnets and the Ginger. 

But from the guys you listed, its going to be Khan. Biggest name with the least risk.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

I'm starting to think that it's going to be one time as long as he wins tonight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Guys forget about Lara.
> 
> Thurman, Brook or Khan. It's gonna be one of those 3.


Why should we forget about Lara? He has way more experience than those three. Doesn't suck like Khan. Thurman\Brook will be another Canelo.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Why should we forget about Lara? He has way more experience than those three. Doesn't suck like Khan. Thurman\Brook will be another Canelo.


Brook and thurman are nothing like canelo stylistically.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Brook and thurman are nothing like canelo stylistically.


Of course they are not but they are just as green as Canelo was when he fought Floyd.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Of course they are not but they are just as green as Canelo was when he fought Floyd.


I dont think they are green either tbh.

Both have fought plenty of experienced fighters.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara immediately missed his chance to fight Floyd when he lost to Canelo, so yeah no reason to expect/ even want that fight to happen. no point.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I dont think they are green either tbh.
> 
> Both have fought plenty of experienced fighters.


Brook's best win is a competitive affair with Porter, that is his only real top level fight he has had. Think about it.

Thurman's best win is arguably Guerrero. Although he does have a few more top level wins than Brook.

These two guys should fight each other, they have no business getting in there with Floyd.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Brook's best win is a competitive affair with Porter, that is his only real top level fight he has had. Think about it.
> 
> Thurman's best win is arguably Guerrero. Although he does have a few more top level wins than Brook.
> 
> These two guys should fight each other, they have no business getting in there with Floyd.


But they are both undefeated, both are interesting stylistically and it's a completely different situation to Canelo who hadn't even fought anybody good except for Trout.

Brook's win over Porter is actually a very good win. Besides that of course his resume isn't that great, but again he's undefeated and his style could give Floyd some problems.

Thurman has been in the ring with some good fighters in Chaves, Bundu, Soto karass, Diaz, & Guerrero.. of course neither of these guys have great resumes, but they have been in with experienced fighters.

Lara on the other hand has several controversial fights on his record, and his loss to Canelo destroyed any hope of a Floyd fight. At least those 2 guys are undefeated.

Lara's 1 dimensional approach would make for a complete snoozefest against Floyd. And Floyd would certainly figure him out quicker because Lara really only has a few weapons in his arsenal worth worrying about.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm starting to think Floyd might announce tonight. After all there's rumors he's fighting on CBS for his last fight...so this would be the event/audience he would want to communicate with anyhow. Hoping it's Brook or Thurman for sure. Would definitely be okay with Bradley too. Either way, hopefully it's tonight!!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> But they are both undefeated, both are interesting stylistically and it's a completely different situation to Canelo who hadn't even fought anybody good except for Trout.
> 
> Brook's win over Porter is actually a very good win. Besides that of course his resume isn't that great, but again he's undefeated and his style could give Floyd some problems.
> 
> ...


Lara's close loss against Canelo rules him out? Lol.

Lara is #1 at 154, he has an amateur background, has been in there with everyone and in some people's eyes he's undefeated. I'm no Larathon Runner fan, I poke fun at him every chance I get but besides Bradley he's the only guy with the experience and accomplishments needed to get in there with a Floyd.

Floyd will figure him out easily but he couldn't figure caveman Chino. Right. Before you come in with "Chino fights nothing like Lara" I know this but Lara has tools like reach, speed, and leg movement that Floyd has not had to deal with in a long time.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lara's close loss against Canelo rules him out? Lol.
> 
> Lara is #1 at 154, he has an amateur background, has been in there with everyone and in some people's eyes he's undefeated. I'm no Larathon Runner fan, I poke fun at him every chance I get but besides Bradley he's the only guy with the experience and accomplishments needed to get in there with a Floyd.
> 
> Floyd will figure him out easily but he couldn't figure caveman Chino. Right. Before you come in with "Chino fights nothing like Lara" I know this but Lara has tools like reach, speed, and leg movement that Floyd has not had to deal with in a long time.


Lara beats Floyd outright imo. Lara is as big as Canelo and he is very savvy in low output fights. At 38 years, with decreased speed and reflexes, Floyd would be in a very, very , very tough fight against Lara.

However, the Lara fight isn't happening for a few reasons. One - there's no public demand for it. Nobody knows Lara besides boxing fans; casuals have no idea who he is. Two - the fight would be more boring than wood...and that's saying something for a Floyd fight. Just no way it's Lara.

It will be Brook or Thurman with an outside shot for Bradley. *IF* Floyd takes a soft touch it could be anyone, but it's not going to be a massive challenge. Again, hoping the announcement comes tonight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Lara beats Floyd outright imo. Lara is as big as Canelo and he is very savvy in low output fights. At 38 years, with decreased speed and reflexes, Floyd would be in a very, very , very tough fight against Lara.
> 
> However, the Lara fight isn't happening for a few reasons. One - there's no public demand for it. Nobody knows Lara besides boxing fans; casuals have no idea who he is. Two - the fight would be more boring than wood...and that's saying something for a Floyd fight. Just no way it's Lara.
> 
> It will be Brook or Thurman with an outside shot for Bradley. *IF* Floyd takes a soft touch it could be anyone, but it's not going to be a massive challenge. Again, hoping the announcement comes tonight


No one knows Brook or Thurman either, well maybe Brook has some UK recognition but here in the states his popularity is equal to Lara's. If this fight is going to be on free TV we don't need the other guy to be a huge draw. All casuals + their moms will watch because its Mayweather and because its free. How many casuals know who Thurman is? My guess is just as many as the ones that know Lara.

Floyd's fighting, its not going to be a barn burner either way, again if it's free who cares if its a snoozefest.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No one knows Brook or Thurman either, well maybe Brook has some UK recognition but here in the states his popularity is equal to Lara's. If this fight is going to be on free TV we don't need the other guy to be a huge draw. All casuals + their moms will watch because its Mayweather and because its free. How many casuals know who Thurman is? My guess is just as many as the ones that know Lara.
> 
> Floyd's fighting, its not going to be a barn burner either way, again if it's free who cares if its a snoozefest.


But they are selling the PRODUCT too. They don't want a snoozefest between Floyd and Lara. Plus...Floyd is the main attraction. They will want Floyd to win and look good doing it to help promote PBC. If it goes to PPV Thurman or Brook will sell better. Lara already tried trash talking and he looked like dog shit in the Canelo fight. Yes, he was sharp but far too infrequently did he do anything but move.

It will be Brook or Thurman or hopefully Bradley


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> But they are selling the PRODUCT too. They don't want a snoozefest between Floyd and Lara. Plus...Floyd is the main attraction. They will want Floyd to win and look good doing it to help promote PBC. If it goes to PPV Thurman or Brook will sell better. Lara already tried trash talking and he looked like dog shit in the Canelo fight. Yes, he was sharp but far too infrequently did he do anything but move.
> 
> It will be Brook or Thurman or hopefully Bradley


You got a point, a Floyd Lara snoozefest will turn most casuals away from boxing. I know the fights not going to happen but Lara and Bradley are the only two guys who are at that level for a Floyd fight. Bradley is looking a little off though, and he's not getting the fight either. Haymon is not going to deal with Bop for Bradley.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Floyd should just pull a Tommy Morrison and fight some guy out of the crowd


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I think it's safe to say that Thurman has no business in the ring with Floyd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I think it's safe to say that Thurman has no business in the ring with Floyd.


Lara beats everybody in that poll H2H. He'd be the hardest opponent


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

i don't see why he doesn't just reschedule his fight for another month. more time to promote and for each fighter to train.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lara beats everybody in that poll H2H. He'd be the hardest opponent


He'd also make the most intriguing matchup imo. There'd be very little action but I'd like to see what Floyd would do against a big dude with a long reach that won't come to him.

Unfortunately we'll have to settle for Khan probably.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I think it's safe to say that Thurman has no business in the ring with Floyd.


Thurman fucking sucks. But he's still up there with Bradley and Brook in being the best WW to get the fight. But, yeah, this is why I don't care if Floyd fights Berto or Mayfield...there are no real competitors left


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Hope you all agree with me now. Kell Brook, get in shape boy, you're next.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't think Brook gets the fight.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I don't think Brook gets the fight.


Then Khan does, which will be a travesty.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Then Khan does, which will be a travesty.


Even on CBS I wouldn't watch Khan fight...ever. The only Khan fight I will watch is against Canelo or GGG because I know he will get rocked and I will get to watch him do the wobbles for a while and then he'll talk shit again after the fight about being weight drained or the trainer or whatever the fuck. Whiner Khan


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

As much as I hate to say it, I think Khan. Depending on what Khan shows up I think he could give him a good fight in the first half of the fight due to his speed/reach. Honestly though I think Mayweather would probably end up knocking him out so I think for Floyd that would be the best option. 

Other choice would be Kell Brook, but he's only fought and beat one live fighter in Porter, and it was still a close fight.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck me is he announcing it in September?


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

The fact it is looking like it is headed to CBS says everything about the fight


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> As much as I hate to say it, I think Khan. Depending on what Khan shows up I think he could give him a good fight in the first half of the fight due to his speed/reach. Honestly though I think Mayweather would probably end up knocking him out so I think for Floyd that would be the best option.
> 
> Other choice would be Kell Brook, but he's only fought and beat one live fighter in Porter, and it was still a close fight.


Brook beat Porter VERY CLEARLY


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Brook beat Porter VERY CLEARLY


Agreed, brook was the one landing the harder, cleaner more significant punches.

I have to say neither really took the initiative though. There was a lot of swing rounds because of porter's workrate and all of the holding/sloppiness from both of them.

Brook seperated himself from porter, id say with the harder single shots, he also appeared to close the final round stronger. Id say 8-4 brook or 7-5 because of all of close rounds.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Not to bang on Amir, speed is good but I just don't think he is smart enough to beat Floyd.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> The fact it is looking like it is headed to CBS says everything about the fight


You still think it's Berto? :rofl


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I wonder if Floyd is kicking himself. I think he thought, at least one of Thurman or Khan or Porter are going to look sensational and drum up excitement. But it didn't happen. Porter looked like the sloppy but better man and got dropped in the 12th. Khan got pressed by a guy everyone thought was feather-fisted and amateurish and got hit a lot. Thurman nearly folded from a body shot against a guy he was supposed to KO clean who ended up walking him down and ended up quitting on a baby cut. Brook looked good but few over here knew anything about it.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I wonder if Floyd is kicking himself. I think he thought, at least one of Thurman or Khan or Porter are going to look sensational and drum up excitement. But it didn't happen. Porter looked like the sloppy but better man and got dropped in the 12th. Khan got pressed by a guy everyone thought was feather-fisted and amateurish and got hit a lot. Thurman nearly folded from a body shot against a guy he was supposed to KO clean who ended up walking him down and ended up quitting on a baby cut. Brook looked good but few over here knew anything about it.


Am hoping it's Brook. Good news is we should find out either Monday or Tuesday so there won't be much of a wait. Bad news is...the fight itself won't be stellar because...well...there's really no looming threats out there. All of these guys are too green. Hate to be cliche, but Floyd's a victim of his own success right now. Only meaningful fight left would be Tim Bradley - and that's only somewhat meaningful tbh b/c Bradley's clearly fading. Still, he's without a doubt the best WW aside from Pacman


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd knows he had the best win of his career in the last fight so he wants to just have an easy enough fight the next time and then retire. I think. Maybe he wants another Manny fight to get the big money and will stall everything until he can sign to fight Manny again, but I doubt it. Either way, if he does not fight Manny next time, he will find a soft touch to be his next opponent. Someone like Garcia.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Oli said:


> You still think it's Berto? :rofl


Quote me where I said it was Berto. I said he was their leading candidate. That isn't an opinion. It is/was a fact, irrelevant of who he actually chooses.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Depends what you'd call the generation. Hopkins is the only other person you could argue. It's fair enough if you don't like him, and I'm not one of those idiot fan boys, but I will miss him when he has retired as he is a true all time great and I don't know when I'll next see a career as his has been. You know I'm not calling you out bruh !!


Nah mate, you're cool, each to his own. I won't think I'll miss him when He's gone but I will recognise that he is s great, a sublime boxer and when he ever chose to go on the front foot, a spectacular fighter, very entertaining, also has proven to have a good chin. Not a fighter in general though, he's found a "glitch" in the system and exploited it. Hats off to him for doing so.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Agreed, brook was the one landing the harder, cleaner more significant punches.
> 
> I have to say neither really took the initiative though. There was a lot of swing rounds because of porter's workrate and all of the holding/sloppiness from both of them.
> 
> Brook seperated himself from porter, id say with the harder single shots, he also appeared to close the final round stronger. Id say 8-4 brook or 7-5 because of all of close rounds.


Take note, everyone, "The Orical" speaks again! 
Fuck off, you know-it-all-know-nothing.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

To be fair khan should get the fight. He beat collazo in style, devon, then a solid competiter in algieri. I think people underrate algieri, he's a talented guy. I am not much of a khan fan, but I feel he should be the one to get a shot, or if not then brook. Neither will beat floyd, no one will, but against khan it will be a bit exciting for neutrals and boxing fans alike.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> To be fair khan should get the fight. He beat collazo in style, devon, then a solid competiter in algieri. I think people underrate algieri, he's a talented guy. I am not much of a khan fan, but I feel he should be the one to get a shot, or if not then brook. Neither will beat floyd, no one will, but against khan it will be a bit exciting for neutrals and boxing fans alike.


This.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> To be fair khan should get the fight. He beat collazo in style, devon, then a solid competiter in algieri. I think people underrate algieri, he's a talented guy. I am not much of a khan fan, but I feel he should be the one to get a shot, or if not then brook. Neither will beat floyd, no one will, but against khan it will be a bit exciting for neutrals and boxing fans alike.


Since Lara and Bradley are outta the question, you're right. This is fucken sad.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol yeah, out of the Al Haymon guys, Khan may be the best choice at 147.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

I still think Khan is somewhat of a stylistic problem for Floyd. If Mayweather can shut him out or dominate him then he has my respect.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Khan would need to come at his absolute best to even give Mayweather a few problems, but it will be an entertaining fight and i am sure it will garner plenty money and interest in general. Does anyone think Thurman, Brook, Bradley, Lara would generate more financially than Khan? I personally don't think any of the former guys would. Khan brings good money with the Asian market.


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

Not one mention of Lamont Peterson? Can maybe see that happening. Unlucky against Garcia I felt, and holds a win over Khan even if controversial :think


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Gazanta87 said:


> Not one mention of Lamont Peterson? Can maybe see that happening. Unlucky against Garcia I felt, and holds a win over Khan even if controversial :think


Zero chance. he will fight a 147 fighter and someone coming of a win.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Take note, everyone, "The Orical" speaks again!
> Fuck off, you know-it-all-know-nothing.


lol

let me guess, you think porter beat brook also??

hop off my dick, tomato can


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)

Richard Sherman â€@RSherman_25 Jul 8
The Champ, Money @FloydMayweatherâ€‹ confirmed for my Charity Softball Game on 7/19 at Safeco Field. Tix available on http://RichardSherman25.com/Softball .

Is this normal? For fighters to do stuff like this in training camp?


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

At this point he may just be waiting for Pac.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Plutus said:


> At this point he may just be waiting for Pac.


Nah cuz he's insisting on September.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Kell Brook would be the moer interesting to me.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking at the potential candidates I'd much rather him just pull what Foreman did in Toronto and fight five men TBH


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Check Floyd's instagram for footage of him training today. Sparring included



> Training camp has started. Go get my @shots app for exclusive 10-second videos leading up to my fight on September 12. www.shots.com/app
> 
> A video posted by Floyd Mayweather (@floydmayweather) on Jul 13, 2015 at 8:31pm PDT


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Check Floyd's instagram for footage of him training today. Sparring included


Sparring an Orthodox guy. Guess that rules out Lara/Andrade/Alexander :smile


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

canucks9314 said:


> Sparring an Orthodox guy. Guess that rules out Lara/Andrade/Alexander :smile


Lol yeah i was looking out for that too.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Who is training their asses off right now?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Who is training their asses off right now?


This is what we have to learn. What fighters are being quiet but acknowledge they're "training". I think both the opponent and Floyd know, but Floyd hasn't publicized it yet. So...if that's the case...it's not Thurman for 100%. Don't know what Porter or Brook are up to though. Similarly...it's not Mayfield because he is too outspoken. It's also not Khan.

That leaves Berto, Brook, and Porter since I haven't heard them do much talking lately...thoughts guys?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

er


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Please don't let it be Porter. Otherwise it would so lame of Floyd to avenge every match Adrien Broner loses. First time was ok since Maidana was the very first to beat what was thought of as a soon-to-be-elite fighter in Broner. Nowadays, beating Broner doesn't really prove much.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Please don't let it be Porter. Otherwise it would so lame of Floyd to avenge every match Adrien Broner loses. First time was ok since Maidana was the very first to beat what was thought of as a soon-to-be-elite fighter in Broner. Nowadays, beating Broner doesn't really prove much.


It used to be Berto (Ortreez, Guerrero). I think Floyd just likes having a mini boss that fighters have to defeat to get to him.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Enjoy this, because we have no real ATG fighters left, once he goes.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Enjoy this, because we have no real ATG fighters left, once he goes.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


>


Not at all, has the skills but ain't proven minus his super six wins which are highly over rated and beating a skeleton.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Not at all, has the skills but ain't proven minus his super six wins which are highly over rated and beating a skeleton.


He has time to get to ATG status - albeit not too high - with wins over GGG, Kovalev/Stevenson, Degale, etc.

Ward's never been in a tough fight, unlike Floyd, and has essentially always been in control in his fights (like Floyd). Ward does need to be more active. If he gets to 40-0 fighting the caliber of guys from the Super 6...he's pretty damn good.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Porter is on the undercard I believe


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just heard Floyd is fighting Berto on CBS


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

He deserves it; let him do what he wants

If Pac can fight Algeria and Rios, Floyd has the right to fight Berto


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just heard Floyd is fighting Berto on CBS


I'm gonna watch


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just heard Floyd is fighting Berto on CBS


Lolololol. That is all.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm gonna watch


Oh, I'll def be tuning in as will everyone else... Ratings will be crazy of course

This is Floyd's payment to Haymon for getting him that 268 mil pay day


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just heard Floyd is fighting Berto on CBS


Stfu serious????


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Doc said:


> Stfu serious????


Yep

That's the word on the street


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just heard Floyd is fighting Berto on CBS


Ha!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rofl

Fucking berto guys let it sink in


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Oh, I'll def be tuning in as will everyone else... Ratings will be crazy of course
> 
> This is Floyd's payment to Haymon for getting him that 268 mil pay day


yeah, HOFs having taken worse farewell fights. I'm sure nobody bitched about Ali fighting Leon Spinks. Great to see this for free also


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just heard Floyd is fighting Berto on CBS


What's your source? Can't find this shit anywhere.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What's your source? Can't find this shit anywhere.


http://www.thesweetscience.com/news/articles/21149-source-mayweather-will-fight-berto-on-cbs

:rofl


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

What's everyone upset about? Even if it's not the most challenging opponent...none of the other options are especially intimidating. Kell Brook? Humph, maybe. Thurman? Not after what I just saw with Ghost and Collazo tagging him up. Bradley? Nobody deserved it more. Khan? Based on what? Porter? There's a few guys who deserve it more.

This fight is clearly a farewell bout. No clue why it's a big deal if he's fighting a C-level guy, although Berto is probably closer to a B. Floyd's 38 years old and he already slayed Pacman, Canelo, and anyone else of note. Is it the dream fight we all wanted? Nope. But it's good enough and I expect floyd to win a UD with ~9-3 or 8-4 scorecards because he's 38 and can't do the things he once could. With all that said I'm not really disappointed. I'm actually glad it wasn't Khan or Thurman. Those twats don't deserve the attention or opportunity.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What's your source? Can't find this shit anywhere.





tezel8764 said:


> http://www.thesweetscience.com/news/articles/21149-source-mayweather-will-fight-berto-on-cbs
> 
> :rofl


Yep, that's it

It is what it is... It will be even better if Floyd gets the KO


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, HOFs having taken worse farewell fights. I'm sure nobody bitched about Ali fighting Leon Spinks. Great to see this for free also


Not even farewell fights

I remember Chavez Sr fighting sparring partners on the regular... Heck, Tyson vs Buster Douglass was supposed to be a an exhibition.... There have been worse opponents..

Floyd deserves it... In actuality, I wouldn't have cared if he would've fought Phil Lo Greco as his last fight


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Name one boring fight Berto's been in as of late?

The Ortiz, Guerrero and JSK fights were epic.... If Berto gets stretched, he makes sure people enjoy him getting stretched en route


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Why not Thurman khan or Brook or porter.. All better then shit ass berto.. 

Wtf


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd rather see Floyd fight Jorge Kahwagi


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, HOFs having taken worse farewell fights. I'm sure nobody bitched about Ali fighting Leon Spinks. Great to see this for free also


But everybody complained about that Spinks fight. Its well documented.

And Ali's true farewell fight was supposed to be Shavers :good

But lets not compare ali to floyd anyway, completely different standard.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

You guys gotta admit a couple things if it is Berto on CBS. First off, it's potentially Floyds last fight and it's FREE. Second off, Berto has never been in a boring fight. Ever. Bring it on.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

No reason why it couldn't have been Brook. At least I'll get to see his last fight for free.

Lord knows I wasn't paying for anything else after that Pac fight.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thurman, Khan, Brook and Porter all give the same results as Berto any way.... It will only lead to "why doesn't Floyd fight XYZ" after he decisions {_insert fighter from 147_}.... This last fight is designed for Mayweather to look good en route to a KO... It's like a homecoming football game if you will. If you're an HBCU (Historically Black College University), you're going to schedule your homecoming game against Prarie View, not University of Alabama:rofl

Let Floyd do his thing...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

KOTF said:


> I'd rather see Floyd fight Jorge Kahwagi


I second this.

People say Andre "Another Bum" Berto has never been in a boring fight. Well neither has Jorge "No son implantes" Kahwagi. Jorge has the Mexican fanbase behind him and is coming off a devastating 1 Rd Ko win against a durable opponent.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Amir Khan âœ”@AmirKingKhan
Heard it's berto. Good luck to my boy berto he's a good kid regardless.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

It's not Floyds last fight. Shit opponent but it's free so I'm conflicted lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> But everybody complained about that Spinks fight. Its well documented.
> 
> And Ali's true farewell fight was supposed to be Shavers :good
> 
> But lets not compare ali to floyd anyway, completely different standard.


true, but I can think of worse for other fighters still. If he hadn't fought Pacquiao in the previous fight, I'd be more upset


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Honestly, I hope it is Floyd's last fight.... He's done enough... Sure, he's not the best ever but you can only end up like RJJ from here... He's made more money than he could ever dream of...

Besides, I'm excited to see the likes of Canelo vs Cotto vs GGG vs Andrade vs Lara vs Charlo Bros.... Or, Thurman vs Brook vs Khan vs Bradley vs Porter vs Spence vs Broner vs Garcia vs Crawford

All Floyd will do is mess the above up... Let him do his thing.. Hopefully he rides off to the sunset, hopefully with a KO, so we can get on with these lovely futuristic fights... Makes sense to me


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I. Hope berto ktfo mayweather on free TV.. Shit ass fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> It's not Floyds last fight. Shit opponent but it's free so I'm conflicted lol


That fact that you're having mixed feelings about Berto as an opponent says it all.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Think about it,.Berto could have been one of hos previous opponents had he beat Ortiz and the other guy.

Not hAting but its gonna be boring than shit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Honestly, I hope it is Floyd's last fight.... He's done enough... Sure, he's not the best ever but you can only end up like RJJ from here... He's made more money than he could ever dream of...
> 
> Besides, I'm excited to see the likes of Canelo vs Cotto vs GGG vs Andrade vs Lara vs Charlo Bros.... Or, Thurman vs Brook vs Khan vs Bradley vs Porter vs Spence vs Broner vs Garcia vs Crawford
> 
> All Floyd will do is mess the above up... Let him do his thing.. Hopefully he rides off to the sunset, hopefully with a KO, so we can get on with these lovely futuristic fights... Makes sense to me


people mad that it's Berto are just mad that they realize that Floyd will retire undefeated and they'll never get their opportunity to see him lose.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> people mad that it's Berto are just mad that they realize that Floyd will retire undefeated and they'll never get their opportunity to see him lose.


Or that they would rather see brook or thurman or khan

Its just that berto hasnt earned it whatsoever. Thats why people are mad. And its a guy who has lost to previous floyd opponents recently :rofl


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Or that they would rather see brook or thurman or khan
> 
> Its just thay berto hasnt earned it whatsoever. Thats why people are mad. And its a guy who has lost to previous floyd opponents recently :rofl


Pretty much this, guerrero and Ortiz beat the dudes ass..

At least Thurman has that undefeated record and explosiveness and good boxing ability.. Berto wtf.. At least khan has that good win against Alexander, at least porter has that stylistic advantage of being a swarmer and a decent kid.. . Berto berto????????!! Smfh


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A berto fight is embarrassing


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> That fact that you're having mixed feelings about Berto as an opponent says it all.


Only because it's free and there's nobody left to school pendajo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Or that they would rather see brook or thurman or khan
> 
> Its just that berto hasnt earned it whatsoever. Thats why people are mad. And its a guy who has lost to previous floyd opponents recently :rofl


True, but look man, this fight isn't about legacy anymore. Khan, Porter, Brook, Thurman, all do the same thing for Floyd in the big picture. He won't move from number 20 to 19 on an atg list if he beats any of those guys. And if he beats Thurman, they'll just complain and ask for Brook, or Bradley, etc. As long as this is Floyd's last fight, I'm cool with it. Juan Manuel Marquez fought Mike Alvarado in his last fight. Ward just fought Paul Smith. Rigondeaux fought 2 random asian guys back to back. This is Floyd's "homecoming" fight copyright to @BoxingGenius27


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

and for the record, if Pacquiao wanted to fight somebody like Jessie Vargas for his last fight, I wouldn't care


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> True, but look man, this fight isn't about legacy anymore. Khan, Porter, Brook, Thurman, all do the same thing for Floyd in the big picture. He won't move from number 20 to 19 on an atg list if he beats any of those guys. And if he beats Thurman, they'll just complain and ask for Brook, or Bradley, etc. As long as this is Floyd's last fight, I'm cool with it. Juan Manuel Marquez fought Mike Alvarado in his last fight. Ward just fought Paul Smith. Rigondeaux fought 2 random asian guys back to back. This is Floyd's "homecoming" fight copyright to @BoxingGenius27


Not talking about legacy its just about the best fighting the best. Id give monumental respect if floyd fought brook or thurman. HUGE risks that doesnt need to take. And its a big ask.

You talked about Ali earlier but truthfully his last 2 fights were against THE BEST. When he was 37-38 he fought berbick and holmes, two top HWs who he could have easily not fought. If we want to call floyd TBE he should be held to the standard that real champions fight the best as much as possible. A Brook fight would have been possible. Thats all im saying.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and for the record, if Pacquiao wanted to fight somebody like Jessie Vargas for his last fight, I wouldn't care


What makes you think this is his last fight?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What makes you think this is his last fight?


The reason this fight is likely going on CBS is because mayweather probably worked it out that his last showtime bout will be against pacquiao in may for a rematch..

If you look at it this way, it makes perfect sense. @bballchump11 @tommygun711

Sounds legit? I don't think the CBS fight counts as his showtime bout.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What makes you think this is his last fight?


because Floyd said it over and over. I normally would think that this is a marketing ploy and then he'd come back for a big 50th fight. But Floyd looks very bored and fed up with boxing. I think he's gonna enjoy his retirement and not look back.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> The reason this fight is likely going on CBS is because mayweather probably worked it out that his last showtime bout will be against pacquiao in may for a rematch..
> 
> If you look at it this way, it makes perfect sense. @bballchump11 @tommygun711
> 
> Sounds legit? I don't think the CBS fight counts as his showtime bout.


CBS owns SHO though...I mean it could be possible. I didn't think he'd leave without one last grab at Flomo $$$.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Only because it's free and there's nobody left to school pendajo


Changed your mind real quick huh. Face it bud, if Floyd charged you $100 for the Berto fight you'd buy it with a big smile on your face.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This whole free angle doesn't really change shit for non US fans. If it's berto I lose respect for Floyd


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Things like this make me think it's not berto. They better pop a surprise on us.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and for the record, if Pacquiao wanted to fight somebody like Jessie Vargas for his last fight, I wouldn't care


You would tune in though lol


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Dude couldn't keep a straight face when he said "big bad Andre Berto!"


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Not talking about legacy its just about the best fighting the best. Id give monumental respect if floyd fought brook or thurman. HUGE risks that doesnt need to take. And its a big ask.
> 
> You talked about Ali earlier but truthfully his last 2 fights were against THE BEST. When he was 37-38 he fought berbick and holmes, two top HWs who he could have easily not fought. If we want to call floyd TBE he should be held to the standard that real champions fight the best as much as possible. A Brook fight would have been possible. Thats all im saying.


yeah I got what you mean there. I'm not upset with the choice, but not with it either.



Doc said:


> The reason this fight is likely going on CBS is because mayweather probably worked it out that his last showtime bout will be against pacquiao in may for a rematch..
> 
> If you look at it this way, it makes perfect sense. @bballchump11 @tommygun711
> 
> Sounds legit? I don't think the CBS fight counts as his showtime bout.


that's possible as well. I don't want another Pacquiao fight though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> You would tune in though lol


lol I'd watch for free if I didn't have plans


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Dude couldn't keep a straight face when he said "big bad Andre Berto!"


Hmmmm, might be doing the bait and switch on us.. I remember he had announced Alexander was next and the boxing community had the biggest fit which ultimately wasn't the opponent.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Doc said:


> Hmmmm, might be doing the bait and switch on us.. I remember he had announced Alexander was next and the boxing community had the biggest fit which ultimately wasn't the opponent.


Yup. Praying that's what this is again.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Do we have any real confirmation this seems like a joke that Mayweathers pulled before

Only thing makes me think it's legit is it's free which makes sense since Berto is damn near club fighter level now


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If it is Berto, that is utterly inexcusable.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

God I really do not want to watch this holy shit.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow. Why are so many people mad? I'm hoping it's not Berto like the rest of you. But ffs, why is there so much pressure on Floyd at this point? He just beat the absolute most dangerous opponent you can find for him at 147. He's also beaten the very best at 154. Why does he have to keep being tested, especially when he's nearly 40 yrs old and on the brink of retirement? 

If it's Berto which I hope it isn't, Floyd probably sees it as an opportunity to score an impressive KO which I think would be a nice way to finish his career.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Very disappointing if this is true


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> people mad that it's Berto are just mad that they realize that Floyd will retire undefeated and they'll never get their opportunity to see him lose.


Or they just want to see a competitive fight , particulary if it's Floyd's last. What is wrong with that ? Why does everything have to be taken as a dig at Floyd, I just want to see a decent fight.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Berto? Fucking hell.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Am I the only one who see's this as a stay busy fight before the big '50' with Pacquiao in May? I'm sure just like the fight this year, it has been agreed behind the scenes already. 

He won't go out fighting Berto now come on :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan says he spoke to Haymon and Floyd hasn't decided yet. Says its between him and Berto


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

genaro g said:


> You guys gotta admit a couple things if it is Berto on CBS. First off, it's potentially Floyds last fight and it's FREE. Second off, Berto has never been in a boring fight. Ever. Bring it on.


The fact Berto went life and death in losing efforts to Guerrero and Ortiz, both of whom where soundly taken a part by Floyd, tells you how shit this fight is. Free or not, it's crap


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> If it is Berto, that is utterly inexcusable.


Will genuinely not watch.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Massively disappointing if true


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> TeddyL said:
> 
> 
> > People are talking the comments seriously *BECAUSE BERTO IS LEADING THE CANDIDATE*. You can refuse to believe it or not, however journalists with good connections at Showtime and Mayweather promotions, ones who's leaks on Mayweather Pacquaio were all accurate, have all said that the legal work being done , the plans being made, all have Berto as the top choice
> ...





Oli said:


> Not sure if you're taking the piss but he isn't fighting Andre Berto. That much we do know.





Oli said:


> TeddyL said:
> 
> 
> > People are talking the comments seriously *BECAUSE BERTO IS LEADING THE CANDIDATE*. You can refuse to believe it or not, however journalists with good connections at Showtime and Mayweather promotions, ones who's leaks on Mayweather Pacquaio were all accurate, have all said that the legal work being done , the plans being made, all have Berto as the top choice
> ...





Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I'm amazed by how many people have taken Floyd's comments about Berto and Mayfield seriously!





Super_Fly_Sam said:


> he wont fight either of them






TeddyL said:


> Oli said:
> 
> 
> > He isn't fighting Andre Berto now stop being stupid.
> ...





Chacal said:


> No he isn't.





Oli said:


> You still think it's Berto? :rofl


Lesson to learn. When people in the boxing industry say that it is probably Berto, when journalists tell you is he the leading candidate, when Berto's people and MP talk about Berto being in the lead. Then it is because *HE IS THE LEADING CANDIDATE FOR THE FIGHT *


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Well played Tommy, although nothing has been confirmedâ€¦.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> The fact Berto went life and death in losing efforts to Guerrero and Ortiz, both of whom where soundly taken a part by Floyd, tells you how shit this fight is. Free or not, it's crap


Doesn't work like that in boxing, styles make fights. Berto has attributes that could give Floyd problems. Not saying it's a great fight but I think it could be pretty competitive, at least in the early rounds.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Doesn't work like that in boxing, styles make fights. Berto has attributes that could give Floyd problems. Not saying it's a great fight but I think it could be pretty competitive, at least in the early rounds.


What attributes does Berto, at this point in his career, have that could give Floyd problems?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have to admit its a terrible fight because Berto has been losing recently but lets face it, Berto would brutally KO Khan if they fought, I dont care how many rounds he lost or how many punches he took he will catch Khan

Lopez has a granite chin and one right hand destroyed him, saying that I do think Mayweather is just using Berto's name to piss Khan off because they train together


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is Floyd picking Berto bc he hit on Ms.Jackson....? :verysad


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What attributes does Berto, at this point in his career, have that could give Floyd problems?


I guess he could bring a gun, is that an attribute? If not then he has nothing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Or they just want to see a competitive fight , particulary if it's Floyd's last. What is wrong with that ? Why does everything have to be taken as a dig at Floyd, I just want to see a decent fight.


because that's how most people treat Floyd. He gets the most unfair treatment to any fighter currently


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I have to admit its a terrible fight because Berto has been losing recently but lets face it, Berto would brutally KO Khan if they fought, I dont care how many rounds he lost or how many punches he took he will catch Khan
> 
> Lopez has a granite chin and one right hand destroyed him, saying that I do think Mayweather is just using Berto's name to piss Khan off because they train together


Damn dude I completely forgot Berto trains under Virgil. I think you're the only one to point that out. Good point.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> because that's how most people treat Floyd. He gets the most unfair treatment to any fighter currently


I'm sure he'll cope. There isn't a conspiracy against Floyd when people say they want him in a good fight for his last one, it's because people like to watch him and want to see him tested. As far as I go anyway and i'm sure most people are the same.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Not believing it until FightHype reports it.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Only 4% of responders to the poll in this thread picked Berto.

96% want to see him fight someone else.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't get this whole 'it's going to be free on CBS thing'. Why? Just why do they want to do that?

And if it's seriously Berto then he may aswel not bother at all. What is the point because I don't see one.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Surprised at Brook being number 1.

I agree and all but assumed most people thought he hadn't done enough yet.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

He always liked to face guys who beat Berto, now he is facing the man himself !

Yeah, alright, he wants a easy fight to say goodbye to the sport, okay but it doesnÂ´t need to be Berto of all fighters. 

Face someone like Brandon Rios, someone like Shawn Porter, anybody has any doubt that Porter would have very little chance in beating Mayweather ? 

Whatever, if he doesnÂ´t want to fight anymore, just retire already, a fight with Berto wonÂ´t do nothing for him anyway, say goodbye in a press conference and donÂ´t fight anymore, his last fight being Pacquiao is a good way to finish it.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

This is probably the safest fight for Floyd before a Pacquiao rematch. If Floyd loses, not much harm is done to his legacy because it would be clear that he is too old and shot. If he wins, regardless of how he looks, then he gets another huge payday against Pac. Not much downside from Floyd's perspective.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

he still owe Showtime one more fight.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Oli said:


> I don't get this whole 'it's going to be free on CBS thing'. Why? Just why do they want to do that?
> 
> And if it's seriously Berto then he may aswel not bother at all. What is the point because I don't see one.


They are doing it because it's very difficult to portray Berto as a threat, difficult to justify people paying 70 dollars. So putting it on CBS removes any argument of 'I'm not paying to watch that'.. because guess what.. you don't have to pay.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

JohnAnthony said:


> Surprised at Brook being number 1.
> 
> I agree and all but assumed most people thought he hadn't done enough yet.


I think it's mainly because he looked the most impressive during his last fight, where the others didn't. If Thurman looked stunning the other week, I think he'd be head and shoulders above everyone.


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)

Apparently Gervonta "Tank" Davis is gonna be on the UC

Gervonta Davis â€@GervontaDavis Jul 13
Sept 12 @ MGM Grand Floyd Mayweather undercard.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Personally I don't care that it's free, I watch all the fights for free online in HQ anyway. But for the sport, and for casual fans, I think having Floyd fight on a free to air channel is amazing. Especially if it's Berto, he puts on a clinic, destroys him and looks great. For us actual boxing fans, it's obviously not so great, but for the future of the sport it could be a real boost.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I have to admit its a terrible fight because Berto has been losing recently but lets face it, Berto would brutally KO Khan if they fought, I dont care how many rounds he lost or how many punches he took he will catch Khan
> 
> _*Lopez has a granite chin and one right hand destroyed him,*_ saying that I do think Mayweather is just using Berto's name to piss Khan off because they train together


lopez may have had a granite chin at 140 and earlier in his career but coming off three very hard fights against ortiz, canelo and maidana where his chin was cracked he was knocked down by a 30 percetn ko ratio arnaoutis jab.






even though i bet on andre in the josesito fight i wouldnt look too much into the berto ko win


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Personally I don't care that it's free, I watch all the fights for free online in HQ anyway. But for the sport, and for casual fans, I think having Floyd fight on a free to air channel is amazing. Especially if it's Berto, he puts on a clinic, destroys him and looks great. For us actual boxing fans, it's obviously not so great, but for the future of the sport it could be a real boost.


Yeah. If he's gonna fight Berto, I'd like for him to put on a show..go for the KO


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> lopez may have had a granite chin at 140 and earlier in his career but coming off three very hard fights against ortiz, canelo and maidana where his chin was cracked he was knocked down by a 30 percetn ko ratio arnaoutis jab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Lopez's best days are done and it was not really a good win for Berto but he hurt him so bad with a punch that didnt even look like Berto put that much effort in, after Algieri stunned Khan a few times I cant pick him to beat anyone with power


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)

Speaking of Lopez, he would be a good step-up opponent for Spence.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> he still owe Showtime one more fight.


CBS owns showtime.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mushin said:


> Doesn't work like that in boxing, styles make fights. *Berto has attributes that could give Floyd problems.* Not saying it's a great fight but I think it could be pretty competitive, at least in the early rounds.


arlour


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> They are doing it because it's very difficult to portray Berto as a threat, difficult to justify people paying 70 dollars. So putting it on CBS removes any argument of 'I'm not paying to watch that'.. because guess what.. you don't have to pay.


But why not have an actual fight? Then they can charge what the fuck they want. Fighting Andre Berto is surely a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

The only way this is ok is if it's free.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> arlour


We're all wondering what these attributes are, hoping @Mushin could enlighten us.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Doesn't work like that in boxing, styles make fights. Berto has attributes that could give Floyd problems. .


nah lets not try to sugarcoat this.

there is nothing, to suggest, or even hint that Berto will give floyd issues.

Berto is a guy that was getting beat up by Steve Upsher Chambers and Josesitio Lopez. i know he beat both of them but it just goes to show that Berto will get completely schooled in this fight. Plus he lost to 2 former Floyd opponents, & got stopped by Karass atsch

if berto had attributes that could give Floyd problems, then floyd wouldnt be fighting him in his last fight


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

tommygun711 said:


> nah lets not try to sugarcoat this.
> 
> there is nothing, to suggest, or even hint that Berto will give floyd issues.
> 
> ...


Berto does have traits that can give Floyd trouble. I view him as a poor man's Shane Mosley. He has hand speed and relative power for the weight class. If Shane was able to land a bomb, Berto could do the same. At 38, Floyd may not recover from a major shot like that. Just a thought.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Oli said:


> But why not have an actual fight? Then they can charge what the fuck they want. Fighting Andre Berto is surely a waste of everyone's time.


Because there is nobody. Nobody put on a performance which earned them the fight like Ortiz, Maidana and Guerrero did. Khan, fucked it up, Porter, fucked it up, Thurman, fucked it up. None of them can be portrayed as a legitimate threat. So their thinking is that they may as well go down the road of this Berto, free to air, free fight for the fans on CBS route.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Plutus said:


> Berto does have traits that can give Floyd trouble. I view him as a poor man's Shane Mosley. He has hand speed and relative power for the weight class. If Shane was able to land a bomb, Berto could do the same. At 38, Floyd may not recover from a major shot like that. Just a thought.


yes Berto is athletic and hits hard with both hands but even his natural gifts have declined. Floyd is quicker, more accurate and will figure out Berto quickly. seriously all Floyd has to do is spam his laser right hand, Berto will have no answer for it. I also think calling him a poor mans Shane Mosley is pretty disrespectful to Mosley, I really wouldn't give berto that kind of praise.

I seriously struggle to see how Berto will have any moments at all, his defense is full of holes and that's pretty much suicide against a sharp shooter like Floyd.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Plutus said:


> This is probably the safest fight for Floyd before a Pacquiao rematch. If Floyd loses, not much harm is done to his legacy because it would be clear that he is too old and shot. If he wins, regardless of how he looks, then he gets another huge payday against Pac. Not much downside from Floyd's perspective.


What makes you think that he'll ever do business with Arum again? Especially given that Arum is trying to take Haymon to the cleaners. I think its safe to say that there won't be a Canelo or Pacquiao rematch.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

If he selects an easy fight I just think of it as a farewell performance and fulfilling contractual duty. We shouldn't be such big Nazis about this. We saw fan friendly fights in Canelo-Kirkland and Provo-Matthysse. We finally got the May-Pac fight. We're likely getting Cotto-Canelo. Mares-LSC and Klit-Fury are there for us. It's been a good year for boxing so far. Let old man Mayweather have his cake and eat it too. He's been shamed and pressured pretty much his entire career. He's paid his dues. It's time to lay off. If Mayweather was a pro basketball player, this is the equivalent of playing in his last All-Star game. It's supposed to be fun and not taken so seriously.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

941jeremy said:


> What makes you think that he'll ever do business with Arum again? Especially given that Arum is trying to take Haymon to the cleaners. I think its safe to say that there won't be a Canelo or Pacquiao rematch.


When you make as much as they made on that fight personal differences aren't going to stand in the way of that fight being made.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anyone else feel that if Floyd picks Berto it would be bc of Ms. Jackson?


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

tliang1000 said:


> Does anyone else feel that if Floyd picks Berto it would be bc of Ms. Jackson?


The thing that would make this even sadder is if Berto scored an upset...lol


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anybody actually think he will put on a show? Or bore us to death again?


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

ChampionsForever said:


> Does anybody actually think he will put on a show? Or bore us to death again?


Floyd is never going to put on an offensive show.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Because there is nobody. Nobody put on a performance which earned them the fight like Ortiz, Maidana and Guerrero did. Khan, fucked it up, Porter, fucked it up, Thurman, fucked it up. None of them can be portrayed as a legitimate threat. So their thinking is that they may as well go down the road of this Berto, free to air, free fight for the fans on CBS route.


I'm so glad Berto didn't didn't fuck it up, otherwise there would be no fight, Floyd would have to fight Rousey or something!

#ThankGodForBerto


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Theres is nothing redeemable about a Berto fight unless you hang of Floyds nuts and just want him to tie a record (that isnt even the biggest unbeaten record) so you can claim hes the best. Even flomos gotta be disappointed if this fight is made.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Theres is nothing redeemable about a Berto fight unless you hang of Floyds nuts and just want him to tie a record (that isnt even the biggest unbeaten record) so you can claim hes the best. Even flomos gotta be disappointed if this fight is made.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Flomos will just brush it off and call it a homecoming fight


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Man of those listed on the poll he chose the 2nd worst option (worst of them all is Khan)... Somehow a potential Tim Bradley fight seem better, I still think it would be dreadful, but at least he has a better resume than Berto.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Theres is nothing redeemable about a Berto fight unless you hang of Floyds nuts and just want him to tie a record (that isnt even the biggest unbeaten record) so you can claim hes the best. Even flomos gotta be disappointed if this fight is made.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


what bullshit. I'm reading the Marquez thread about coming back for another fight and I see people saying that he should take an easy farewell fight in Mexico or that he should fight whoever he pleases. What the hell is wrong with Floyd doing the same? Wouldn't you rather watch Berto for free than paying $70 to watch Khan?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Berto is a pretty shit opponent But part of me is saying, if it's free and a farewell fight, do I really care? Is there someone out there who's a standout candidate? There are people more deserving than Berto, sure, but by how much? People want to see Thurman. Is Collazo much better than Josesito Lopez? Does it really matter given how green and unready the young welterweights look? Again, I'd rather it not be Berto. But if it is, meh. Makes little difference to me. There are no true welterweight threats left for Floyd.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I still don't believe it. I can't believe it. You won't get me to believe it :bart


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Scared of Khans handspeed.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> what bullshit. I'm reading the Marquez thread about coming back for another fight and I see people saying that he should take an easy farewell fight in Mexico or that he should fight whoever he pleases. What the hell is wrong with Floyd doing the same? Wouldn't you rather watch Berto for free than paying $70 to watch Khan?


I wouldnt pay 70 to see him fight khan or watch Berto for free. I also wouldnt watch Juan beat up a gatekeeper either and didnt the few times he did between some of his last few fights.

Might as well just watch some sparring footage for all this is worth.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> what bullshit. I'm reading the Marquez thread about coming back for another fight and I see people saying that he should take an easy farewell fight in Mexico or that he should fight whoever he pleases. What the hell is wrong with Floyd doing the same? Wouldn't you rather watch Berto for free than paying $70 to watch Khan?


Meh, it really aint comparable. Marquez always delivers exciting fights, even going to the reprochable extent of risking a little more than he should and enter punch exchanges in the middle of the ring. The fans end with a smile after he fights... In contrast, Mayweather has a percieved reputation of being boring, and more than one has stated to feel "robbed" after going/buying one of his fights... Furthermore, Floyd doesnt have a knee issue that we know of...

But I kinda agree with @Bogotazo, if it is free and a farewell fight, who cares? I just want Floyd to end his career with a high note, besting an opponent who pressured him and made him display all his skill, but thats just me...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

It's a poor fight, if true. No reason to sit there building up suspense just to announce Andre Berto as an opponent, so I don't really believe it yet. Floyd Mayweather is a troll but he usually reserves it for his haters, not his fans. Still crossing my fingers for Brook and I won't believe it's Berto until FightHype confirms it.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I rather watch Floyd vs Broner :bart
Bill it... the student vs the master or floyd vs fraud.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I rather watch Floyd vs Broner :bart
> Bill it... the student vs the master or floyd vs fraud.


Broner would never recover though lol. And is coming off a loss.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I wouldnt pay 70 to see him fight khan or watch Berto for free. I also wouldnt watch Juan beat up a gatekeeper either and didnt the few times he did between some of his last few fights.
> 
> Might as well just watch some sparring footage for all this is worth.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


meh, I see it like this. I like that they're going to put Mayweather on a big accessible platform like CBS. Nobody else has raised above the rest to earn the fight. I think Lara, Brook, GGG and Brook are the best opponents. But Floyd is 38, having his last fight and just gave everybody the fight we've been screaming for in his previous fight.

Yes Berto is a shitty fight, and If you don't want to bother watching it, then fine. I don't think we should get mad at his selection though



Vaitor said:


> Meh, it really aint comparable. Marquez always delivers exciting fights, even going to the reprochable extent of risking a little more than he should and enter punch exchanges in the middle of the ring. The fans end with a smile after he fights... In contrast, Mayweather has a percieved reputation of being boring, and more than one has stated to feel "robbed" after going/buying one of his fights... Furthermore, Floyd doesnt have a knee issue that we know of...
> 
> But I kinda agree with @Bogotazo, if it is free and a farewell fight, who cares? I just want Floyd to end his career with a high note, besting an opponent who pressured him and made him display all his skill, but thats just me...


I actually agree with one thing. I wish he picked an opponent that will guarantee a good fight. Whether the fight turns out to be a war like Mayweather vs Corley or an entertaining beatdown like Mayweather vs Gatti. 
Berto is rarely in a boring fight, but idk how Floyd will approach this one


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> meh, I see it like this. I like that they're going to put Mayweather on a big accessible platform like CBS. Nobody else has raised above the rest to earn the fight. I think Lara, Brook, GGG and Brook are the best opponents. But Floyd is 38, having his last fight and just gave everybody the fight we've been screaming for in his previous fight.
> 
> Yes Berto is a shitty fight, and If you don't want to bother watching it, then fine. I don't think we should get mad at his selection though
> 
> ...


Lol you wouldnt get mad if he fought a five year old kid. I dont think people are mad though, they are just saying its a shit fight, which it is and that its not really worth bothering with as it has no competitive elemebt to it at all.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Kahn kicks Floyds ass.. Flomos know this and are doing what ever they can to discredit Kahn so the fight won't happen.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Kahn kicks Floyds ass.. Flomos know this and are doing what ever they can to discredit Kahn so the fight won't happen.


Oh please.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wank. 0 interest. Won't watch.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Oh please.


Ill bet the my house on it that Kahn wins 5 rounds or more and either beats Floyd or make him look like nothing special.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

I am interested to know who set this standard that everyone is judging Floyd by, it seems like he isn't allowed to fight to someone of Berto's calibre. Why?, who is this other boxer who set this precedent by never ever taking a fight like this? 

Fuck off. You are haters. He could fight a heavyweight and you'd still complain he was taking the easy option.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Broner would never recover though lol. And is coming off a loss.


True. That look of betrayal from Broner would be pricelss. "I thought we was family!" Like a Martial Art film storyline build up. I think it will sell lol. If we can't get a good fight we might as well be entertained.

Plus Broner already said he doesn't want to be the one to give floyd "his first loss" lol.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Plutus said:


> Floyd is never going to put on an offensive show.


I'm of the belief Floyd's hands are too brittle to ever KO someone again. Doubt the fight exhibits anything resembling fun


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> I am interested to know who set this standard that everyone is judging Floyd by, it seems like he isn't allowed to fight to someone of Berto's calibre. Why?, who is this other boxer who set this precedent by never ever taking a fight like this?
> 
> Fuck off. You are haters. He could fight a heavyweight and you'd still complain he was taking the easy option.


Berto got stopped by a gatekeeper last year and went life and death with another in his last fight. Its a shit fight.

He set his own standard by claiming hes the greateat fighter of all time.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I still don't believe this for the record...


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I still don't believe this for the record...


Either do I. Absolutely bizarre.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I still think khan gets the fight tbh. Berto talk makes that fight seem better.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I still think khan gets the fight tbh. Berto talk makes that fight seem better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Both trained by Virgil, maybe you are correct.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Ill bet the my house on it that Kahn wins 5 rounds or more and either beats Floyd or make him look like nothing special.


I would love for Khan to win it, but he hasn't given me a reason to bet on him. He's still working the kinks out. Kinks which might never actually go away. He's still too hitable. No Floyd fan is talking Khan down in widespread conspiracy out of fear, that's just nonsense.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I really don't believe Khan has the fight.

He's in Bolton at the moment attending a graduation ceremony still talking bad about Floyd on Sky Sports as he always does. I think if things were progressing with them he would have let something slip or would have cut down his trash talking.

Anyway, the fight is free and weirder things have happened in boxing so it could be Berto.

If so, I don't think Floyd hangs them up, he will have a rematch with Manny in May and I sure hope he does because I will be there in Vegas :cheers


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Berto got stopped by a gatekeeper last year and went life and death with another in his last fight. Its a shit fight.
> 
> He set his own standard by claiming hes the greateat fighter of all time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Name me a boxer who didn't fight someone worse than a guy who is 3 losses from 33 fights, against Ortiz, Guerrero and Soto Karass, and gave a good performance in each of them

Everybody wanted Canelo and Pacquaio, he fought them and beat them, he fought 3 other guys in the contract who were all at the time the ones who were the current most deserving WW that was do-able. If he now wants to fight Andre Berto for his 49th fight, FREE ON CBS, when nobody has to pay shit to watch it, then it's fine by me , the guy has fucking earned it.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I really don't believe Khan has the fight.
> 
> He's in Bolton at the moment attending a graduation ceremony still talking bad about Floyd on Sky Sports as he always does. I think if things were progressing with them he would have let something slip or would have cut down his trash talking.
> 
> ...


There is no way him and Manny will fight next May


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

The more that I think about it, the more that I think that this is about Floyd protecting negotiating leverage for a potential big ppv against the winner of Cotto Canelo. He knows that there are literally no legit ppv options out there, so any ppv will flop.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

TeddyL said:


> There is no way him and Manny will fight next May


It will be Manny Canelo or Cotto.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Yeah with all the post MayPac fallout, I dont think there will be a rematch, and besides, Floyd just flatout humilliated Manny, a rematch makes zero sense... I dont think there is money to be made there, everyone and their mom saw that fight and everyone and their mom was bored by it... 

Actually, come to think it, I think a Khan fight will allow Floyd to end with a high note. That is by knocking out Khan...
The fight itself would be as boring as watching paint dry but at least Floyd will end his career by KOing someone. Is completely doable, even if Floyd's hands are shattered to shit and only love-pats Khan, he still would go down...


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Plutus said:


> It will be Manny Canelo or Cotto.


Cotto maybe.

This TR - Haymon lawsuit won't be over for a long time, there is no way they could do a deal while it was ongoing.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> Name me a boxer who didn't fight someone worse than a guy who is 3 losses from 33 fights, against Ortiz, Guerrero and Soto Karass, and gave a good performance in each of them
> 
> Everybody wanted Canelo and Pacquaio, he fought them and beat them, he fought 3 other guys in the contract who were all at the time the ones who were the current most deserving WW that was do-able. If he now wants to fight Andre Berto for his 49th fight, FREE ON CBS, when nobody has to pay shit to watch it, then it's fine by me , the guy has fucking earned it.


3-3 in last three fights against gatekeepers at best.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lol you wouldnt get mad if he fought a five year old kid. I dont think people are mad though, they are just saying its a shit fight, which it is and that its not really worth bothering with as it has no competitive elemebt to it at all.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I'd be mad if he fought Berto in May instead of Pacquiao or Khan on PPV. But I'm not mad under these circumstances. It's a shit fight, but Floyd deserves to pick who he wants for this last one.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

People forget that we've been here before many times. Just one example is Floyd fighting Guerrero. People gave him shit for considering that fight then suddenly a fight with Devon Alexander was almost a done deal and people gave Mayweather even more shit and then the Guerrero fight was made. That's one of many examples. If people don't want to learn then that's their prerogative. It's a testament to Floyd's trolling ability that this conversation is even happening at all. The thing is though that he's trolling his own hardcore fans more than anyone else because those are the guys that actually try to rationalise every word he says.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Ive always gunned for Berto, I'll be cheering for him if he can land this opportunity. 

But yeah, stylistically it's a snooze fest. And yes, ofcourse we will blame Berto for it being a snoozefest. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> People forget that we've been here before many times. Just one example is Floyd fighting Guerrero. People gave him shit for considering that fight then suddenly a fight with Devon Alexander was almost a done deal and people gave Mayweather even more shit and then the Guerrero fight was made. That's one of many examples. If people don't want to learn then that's their prerogative. It's a testament to Floyd's trolling ability that this conversation is even happening at all. The thing is though that he's trolling his own hardcore fans more than anyone else because those are the guys that actually try to rationalise every word he says.


yeah, I think it'll be Khan most likely, but it doesn't really matter.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Any real confirmation yet? I think this aint happening


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What attributes does Berto, at this point in his career, have that could give Floyd problems?





tommygun711 said:


> nah lets not try to sugarcoat this.
> 
> there is nothing, to suggest, or even hint that Berto will give floyd issues.
> 
> ...


I'm not happy about this fight, check the poll results, I didn't vote for Berto so I'm not trying to sugarcoat anything. In terms of rankings and what he's done recently he's the least deserving opponent in the poll, but that means nothing with regards to what will actually happen in the ring. Judah was coming off a loss to a journeyman before fighting Floyd and yet he ended up being very competitive in the early rounds. Looking at common opponents also doesn't tell you that much, boxing fans should know that. Berto has speed, explosiveness and solid pop, yes his defense and stamina are pretty poor but his offense is alright. He gets overwhelmed by pressure and high work rate, but nowadays Floyd fights at a pace that wouldn't be too uncomfortable for Berto. All I'm saying is I can see Berto giving Floyd some trouble for a few rounds.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Floyd vs. Terence Crawford at Caesars


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

saw this posted on facebook :hey


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> saw this posted on facebook :hey


Of course

Boxing fans have such short term memories... As of recent, I remember when Mayweather did a poll on who his next opponent should be between Maidana I or Khan and Maidana, of course, won the poll with something crazy like 90% to 10% because he was coming off his victory over Broner. In result, Mayweather fights and beats Maidana twice, then people start complaining about how Floyd should've fought XYZ, completely forgetting that they, the people, were the ones that actually voted for him to fight Maidana in the first place.

Fact of the matter bball is people don't like Floyd. Period. So if he turns left, people will say he should've turned right. If he turns right, they'll say he should've turned left. If he goes straight, he should've did an about face... So on and so forth.

I applaud Floyd. If it was me, I'd say fuck everybody and fight Phil Lo Greco


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I said after the Pacquiao fight I wanted Floyd to fight 2 journeyman to get to 50-0 just to piss off the haters lol


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> saw this posted on facebook :hey


wtf?

none of the guys that were listed were the wba or wbc champs at the time let alone the lineal champ.

why the fuk would you even reference that garbage facebook shit here? its obvious that the person that posted that has the intelligence of a dog or a peanut to even draw some kind of dumshit analogy to those fights and floyds next championship defense against berto who is a ranked opponent which all that is relevant here


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> nah lets not try to sugarcoat this.
> 
> there is nothing, to suggest, or even hint that Berto will give floyd issues.
> 
> ...


berto showed incredible courage in the soto karass fight. he tore his right rotator cuff in the second round and you could clearly see that he was favoring the arm from that point on

the swelling was so bad they could not even do a mri for a week after the fight whereas paq had his surgery four days after his fight with floyd


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Lesson to learn. When people in the boxing industry say that it is probably Berto, when journalists tell you is he the leading candidate, when Berto's people and MP talk about Berto being in the lead. Then it is because *HE IS THE LEADING CANDIDATE FOR THE FIGHT *


nothing official yet. So I still dont believe.

again though if I am proven wrong well then as I've said I will admit it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wtf?
> 
> none of the guys that were listed were the wba or wbc champs at the time let alone the lineal champ.
> 
> why the fuk would you even reference that garbage facebook shit here? its obvious that the person that posted that has the intelligence of a dog or a peanut to even draw some kind of dumshit analogy to those fights and floyds next championship defense against berto who is a ranked opponent which all that is relevant here


Floyd is dropping his belts


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd is dropping his belts


floyd is still listed as the wba, wbc 147 and 154 champion

if mayweather drops his belts then he should be free to fight whoever he wants


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I still don't believe this for the record...


Yeah I still think he's bluffing. It's gonna be Khan. It's always been Khan.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> saw this posted on facebook :hey


Aye but Hearns was 48 years old and shot to shit after an ATG career 
Frazier was 37 years old, shot, blind and coming off a 5 and a half year lay off 
Tyson was 40 years old and 1-2(2) in the last 3 years going into the Mcbride fight, coked and drunk out his nut and an absolute shell of his former self
Chavez was 43 years old winding up a 26 year 115 fight career and was shot for years before, also coked and drunk out his nut
Whittaker was 37 years old fighting at his heaviest ever weight, coked and boozed out his nut, coming off a 2+ year lay off, 0-2 (1ND) in his last 3 and a shell of his former self.

Mayweather is 38, P4P number 1 coming off his best win looking as good as ever and showing little signs of slowing down in one of the deepest divisions of the sport where everyone wants to fight him. Also, legitimately calling Berto a 2x world champ is laughable. He was always trash.

There is no hypocrisy. Mayweather is the best in the world, and at that level every fight is a big fight. A Berto fight is fucking trash and there is no single way to sugar coat it. Whoever wrote up that piece is an idiot!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

And what's more is I LIKE Floyd, so this isn't hating. It's just a plain garbage fight that I will watch under no circumstances (barring Berto scoring a shock KO, I'd watch the replay)


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> saw this posted on facebook :hey


I agree, Floyd gets shit for no reason. But that post is complete ass.

Hearns and Frazier were retired 5+ years when those fights occurred, with Hearns not having a truly relevant fight in the 14 years prior. Tyson was done and hadn't beaten anyone significant in the 5 preceding years. Same goes for JC Sr. Whittaker was on drugs and didn't have a win in 4 years. So comparing these guys who were washed up and/or coming out of retirement to Mayweather who still is holding World Titles isn't intellectually fair. However, I'm fine with Mayweather fighting Berto if he decides to relinquish his belts beforehand. Berto has done nothing to earn a shot at Championship Gold again.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Doesn't work like that in boxing, styles make fights. Berto has attributes that could give Floyd problems. Not saying it's a great fight but I think it could be pretty competitive, at least in the early rounds.


It's going to be a glorified slap fest


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Chacal said:


> And what's more is I LIKE Floyd, so this isn't hating. It's just a plain garbage fight that I will watch under no circumstances (barring Berto scoring a shock KO, I'd watch the replay)


It's a better fight than what Rigo has been fighting since Donaire


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Chacal said:


> Aye but Hearns was 48 years old and shot to shit after an ATG career
> Frazier was 37 years old, shot, blind and coming off a 5 and a half year lay off
> Tyson was 40 years old and 1-2(2) in the last 3 years going into the Mcbride fight, coked and drunk out his nut and an absolute shell of his former self
> Chavez was 43 years old winding up a 26 year 115 fight career and was shot for years before, also coked and drunk out his nut
> ...


I agree with most of this other than Floyd looking as good as ever. He's clearly declined and fighting well above his best weight. Floyd in his younger years at the lower weights was better than the 38 year old version that you see today. This isn't even the best WW version we've seen of him.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> It's a better fight than what Rigo has been fighting since Donaire


No it isn't. Agbeko >>>>>>>>>> Berto.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cormega said:


> I agree with most of this other than Floyd looking as good as ever. He's clearly declined and fighting well above his best weight. Floyd in his younger years at the lower weights was better than the 38 year old version that you see today. This isn't even the best WW version we've seen of him.


Yeah hyperbole. I mean as in he still looks phenomenal.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

DobyZhee said:


> It's a better fight than what Rigo has been fighting since Donaire


Rigondeaux hasn't been able to get a fight against a top opponent. Mayweather can fight anyone he wants basically. Berto is a poor opponent for Floyd.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Rigondeaux hasn't been able to get a fight against a top opponent. Mayweather can fight anyone he wants basically. Berto is a poor opponent for Floyd.


Rigo is high risk low reward

Mayweather is low risk and high reward.. You take a fight with mayweather and you basically at the most get slapped around and frustrated at trying to get him to fight and get millions for your troubles.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> floyd is still listed as the wba, wbc 147 and 154 champion
> 
> if mayweather drops his belts then he should be free to fight whoever he wants


I think he's holding on to his belts long enough to use them as leverage. He wants Errol Spence to fight for one of them against Porter or Thurman. Idk what he'll do with the other ones.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Aye but Hearns was 48 years old and shot to shit after an ATG career
> Frazier was 37 years old, shot, blind and coming off a 5 and a half year lay off
> Tyson was 40 years old and 1-2(2) in the last 3 years going into the Mcbride fight, coked and drunk out his nut and an absolute shell of his former self
> Chavez was 43 years old winding up a 26 year 115 fight career and was shot for years before, also coked and drunk out his nut
> ...


lol good points. I would give you examples that are similar, but most boxers left the game on a bad note. Only guys I can think of are Lennox Lewis, Calzaghe, Rocky Marciano, Ricardo Lopez, Carl Froch, etc.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol good points. I would give you examples that are similar, but most boxers left the game on a bad note. Only guys I can think of are Lennox Lewis, Calzaghe, Rocky Marciano, Ricardo Lopez, Carl Froch, etc.


Yeah it's a shame how it goes. Hope to see Wlad KO Fury and Wilder then retire on top!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yeah it's a shame how it goes. Hope to see Wlad KO Fury and Wilder then retire on top!


It'd probably be best if Floyd retired now, but with his contract, he's trying to finish it out. I just hope he puts on a show in September. Berto will at least go out on his shield unlike Pacquiao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Big Bad Berto :hey :rofl. This is such a troll job


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> It'd probably be best if Floyd retired now, but with his contract, he's trying to finish it out. I just hope he puts on a show in September. Berto will at least go out on his shield unlike Pacquiao


tbh I don't think it'll be Berto. If it is I'll be let down, really.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> tbh I don't think it'll be Berto. If it is I'll be let down, really.


I thought he was trolling for sure a month ago with Berto, but it's looking more and more like him. I still think it's a misdirection though with Khan being the real candidate


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

What do yall think? Should he just retire instead?

*If Floyd Mayweather only wants an 'easy' September fight, then just retire, father says*


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> saw this posted on facebook :hey


Bit different though - Hearns was coming off a 5 year retirement in his late 40s.
Tyson had been stopped by a domestic level opponent the fight before.
Frazier was also coming out of a five year retirement blind and having been battered a few times before retiring.
Chavez is more fair but he again had lost a few and was clearly well past his best having lost to a complete no name a couple of fights before.
Pernell had his ass handed to him the fight before and was a cokehead.

A bit different to a guy who is clearly still at the top of his game, is the number one fighter in boxing and would be favoured over anyone in his weightclass.

The snippet also forgets to mention how Berto hasnt beaten any world level contender since what 2010? Even that one probably should have went the other way. Plus hes lost and went life and death with gatekeepers.

Its just a crap fight. Floyd has the right to fight who he wants but that still doesnt detract from it being a crap fight (free or otherwise).

I still think itll end up being khan mind.


bballchump11 said:


> saw this posted on facebook :hey


Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Of course
> 
> Boxing fans have such short term memories... As of recent, I remember when Mayweather did a poll on who his next opponent should be between Maidana I or Khan and Maidana, of course, won the poll with something crazy like 90% to 10% because he was coming off his victory over Broner. In result, Mayweather fights and beats Maidana twice, then people start complaining about how Floyd should've fought XYZ, completely forgetting that they, the people, were the ones that actually voted for him to fight Maidana in the first place.
> 
> ...


Thats not true though. Khan won the poll.

I did want him to fight Chino though so I was happy with that one.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It'd probably be best if Floyd retired now, but with his contract, he's trying to finish it out. I just hope he puts on a show in September. Berto will at least go out on his shield unlike Pacquiao


Berto is not getting KO'd by Floyd. keep dreaming


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Thats not true though. Khan won the poll.
> 
> I did want him to fight Chino though so I was happy with that one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Khan did not win one poll that I saw.... There was one on ESPN, Floyd's website and bscene


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Khan did not win one poll that I saw.... There was one on ESPN, Floyd's website and bscene


The official poll was on Floyds site and Khan won it.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> The official poll was on Floyds site and Khan won it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I don't remember that... Even if that is the case, Maidana won more polls and had way more overall votes than Khan on other various sites... The one on ESPN wasn't even close... Same with the scene


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I don't remember that... Even if that is the case, Maidana won more polls and had way more overall votes than Khan on other various sites... The one on ESPN wasn't even close... Same with the scene


It doesnt really matter though, he put his own poll up and went against it - which imo was the right choice.

Polls are balls though, its all based on whoever uses the place where the poll is held.

You could go on kkk.com and get a poll that favours the reintroduction of slavery because the users are all utter mongs which I imagine is a similar case for a general sports site like ESPN that attract a load of casuals who have no idea.

Obviously thats an extreme example but if your gonna use polls as an example then go with the official ones.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> It doesnt really matter though, he put his own poll up and went against it - which imo was the right choice.
> 
> Polls are balls though, its all based on whoever uses the place where the poll is held.
> 
> ...


http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/02...-polls-but-loses-poll-on-mayweathers-website/

http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...zo-i-wasnt-fooled-by-the-maidana-or-khan-poll

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...r-asked-fans-to-select-his-next-opponent.html

Now I remember what happen.. Khan was getting his ass kicked in all polls including the Mayweather one. Then with a few days to a week left until the poll closed, Khan went to his 1.4 million twitter fans and got a push on the poll from Mayweather's website

Either way.... Fact of the matter is the majority of the people, outside of Khan's twitter followers, wanted Floyd to fight Maidana. When Floyd fought him twice, they said he should've fought someone else. Floyd vs Phil Lo Greco for 49-0. Fuck it


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

he is doing it for boxing by fighting on free TV


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> http://www.boxingnews24.com/2014/02...-polls-but-loses-poll-on-mayweathers-website/
> 
> http://www.thesweetscience.com/news...zo-i-wasnt-fooled-by-the-maidana-or-khan-poll
> 
> ...


BoxingNews24 aint exactly the best site to quote lol. It dont matter though, he made the better fight imo and I didbt mind the rematch.

This fight (if it happens) would be shit though, entirely pointless imo. Floyd beats anyone in the division but if Im gonna watch I want at least some sense of threat.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Fair play to Floyd, I've got no problems with him fighting Berto, Karim Mayfield or whoever he wants, and then retiring. He's been boxing his whole life, for years he's been fighting the best fighters in the world, the champ has earned an easy farewell fight, no one should begrudge him it


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

I think he's just trolling.

berto tweeted saying I heard it might be me. If it is im ready.

this tells me he's just hearing the same as everyone else.

My money is on Khan still.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

and which 4 sad bastards actually voted berto!!!

Come on own up.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What do yall think? Should he just retire instead?
> 
> *If Floyd Mayweather only wants an 'easy' September fight, then just retire, father says*


And leave 30+ mil on the table? No way.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

I think that Floyd is vulnerable. If his mindset is that he wants easy fights then he doesn't have the right mental make up going into a fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> And leave 30+ mil on the table? No way.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


I agree, but to the people talking crap about Floyd, I want to know their opinion.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I agree, but to the people talking crap about Floyd, I want to know their opinion.


Always good old flomos to the rescue.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Always good old flomos to the rescue.


It's too bad nobody rescued Canelo when he got thrown in the dungeon naked :hey


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

If Berto is just hearing about it, like Alexander before the Guerrero fight, it won't be him.

Funnily enough I remember in the lead up to Berto-Guerrero, they were filming one of those home videos (probably fight hype) and someone was like "hey if Guerrero wins you could fight Guerrero" and Floyd was all "or-or-or-or I could fight Berto!! Or I could fight Berto!?!" Seemed like he really wanted to give him the opportunity for some reason.



bballchump11 said:


> It's too bad nobody rescued Canelo *when he got thrown in the dungeon naked* :hey


:rofl That line. So strange yet so funny.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

@Chatty @Chacal @all the other dumb fucks

I get it that the Berto fight isn't a good fight, but some of you idiots are suggesting Khan as a SUPREMELY more difficult opponent. News Flash - jackasses. Khan sucks. It's not 2009. Khan was getting rocked versus kickboxer Chris Algieri. Khan did very little well (besides blitz and clinch) against Devon "career gatekeeper" Alexander. Collazo walked through everything Khan threw and, despite getting KD'd a few times, had little difficulty enduring his shots...even when he let his hands down to ALLOW Khan to punch. Julio Diaz and Carlos Molina both wobbled Khan, in addition to Algieri.

The point is Khan is not very good. He may very well be a Top 10 WW but I'm confident Andre Berto would beat Amir Khan in a fight. Khan has yet to fight a real Welterweight that was at a good point in their career...and Alexander/Collazo are gatekeepers..especially at the time Khan fought them.

I don't think Berto is a good fight, but I don't think the Khan fight is necessarily better. It can be marketed better, sure, but it's not a more challenging fight. Khan has no chin and zero adaptability. Floyd has a better chance of KO'ing Khan than he does Berto. And, in honesty, sadly...I think Khan has the fight. Floyd just hasn't made it official yet.

I will not watch a fraud fight between Flomo and Crybaby Khan't


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> @Chatty @Chacal @all the other dumb fucks
> 
> I get it that the Berto fight isn't a good fight, but some of you idiots are suggesting Khan as a SUPREMELY more difficult opponent. News Flash - jackasses. Khan sucks. It's not 2009. Khan was getting rocked versus kickboxer Chris Algieri. Khan did very little well (besides blitz and clinch) against Devon "career gatekeeper" Alexander. Collazo walked through everything Khan threw and, despite getting KD'd a few times, had little difficulty enduring his shots...even when he let his hands down to ALLOW Khan to punch. Julio Diaz and Carlos Molina both wobbled Khan, in addition to Algieri.
> 
> ...


Where have I ever said Khan is a good fight?

Its still a better fight than Berto though.

Id rather see Floyd fight Lara, Thurman, Porter or Brook but Id take Khan over Berto anyday.

Berto got stopped by Soto Karass and then went life and death with Lopez and won with a helping hand from the ref in that fight.

Its awful. If your willing to chomp down on shit based on your love of Floyd then good for you but dont try and dress the fight up as anything worthwhile.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Where have I ever said Khan is a good fight?
> 
> Its still a better fight than Berto though.
> 
> ...


I don't have a "love of Floyd", but my point is that there is no worthwhile - and practical - fight for Floyd. I think Lara straight up beats Floyd. The fight that I wanted was Brook, but that's happening. At this point I'd rather Berto get it over Thurman and Khan because those two are fucking twats who do nothing but talk, talk, talk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

hasnt andre berto literally gotten the shit kicked out of him in three of his last six fights?

hasnt keith thurman decisively won his last six fights?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Bit different though - Hearns was coming off a 5 year retirement in his late 40s.
> Tyson had been stopped by a domestic level opponent the fight before.
> Frazier was also coming out of a five year retirement blind and having been battered a few times before retiring.
> Chavez is more fair but he again had lost a few and was clearly well past his best having lost to a complete no name a couple of fights before.
> ...


I don't like this fight and I'm not defending it at all but I think you may have missed the point.

Clearly Floyd is in better shape and performing better at this stage of his career than those fighters were at the time, but so is Berto when comparing him to those opponents. Berto is way better in fact probably 10x the opponent of those listed above.

Now if Floyd were to fight a complete unknown novice as his last fight (like one of those who the other ATG's fought) I am sure you would say, well it would have been better had he decided to fight someone like Berto instead, no?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I don't like this fight and I'm not defending it at all but I think you may have missed the point.
> 
> Clearly Floyd is in better shape and performing better at this stage of his career than those fighters were at the time, but so is Berto when comparing him to those opponents. Berto is way better in fact probably 10x the opponent of those listed above.
> 
> Now if Floyd were to fight a complete unknown novice as his last fight (like one of those who the other ATG's fought) I am sure you would say, well it would have been better had he decided to fight someone like Berto instead, no?


Thats not the point, they fought crap opponents because they had dropped massive levels - Tyson was beaten of a British domestic fighter the fight before, half of them were coming out of retirement after being battered to test if they still had anything left to give.

Floyd is coming of his greatest win and fighting a guy levels below him. Its completely different.

Tyson could have fought Vitali and got his brain splattered, Frazier could have fought Holmes and got his brain splattered. Floyd can fight anyone in his division and likely win so fighting Berto is like a big fuck you to his fans - unfortunately his main fans are so in love with him theyll lap his cock down their throat and accept anything.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Thats not the point, they fought crap opponents because they had dropped massive levels - Tyson was beaten of a British domestic fighter the fight before, half of them were coming out of retirement after being battered to test if they still had anything left to give.
> 
> Floyd is coming of his greatest win and fighting a guy levels below him. Its completely different.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is really supporting this fight, it hasn't even been confirmed yet.

But it could have been a lot worse as we have seen previously with other past champions.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I don't think anyone is really supporting this fight, it hasn't even been confirmed yet.
> 
> But it could have been a lot worse as we have seen previously with other past champions.


There wont be many worse fights than this from a guy who is P4P number 1 at the time.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Thats not the point, they fought crap opponents because they had dropped massive levels - Tyson was beaten of a British domestic fighter the fight before, half of them were coming out of retirement after being battered to test if they still had anything left to give.
> 
> Floyd is coming of his greatest win and fighting a guy levels below him. Its completely different.
> 
> ...


Pacquiao is not Floyd's greatest win. Sorry bud. The board knows you are a major Pac fuck, but he's really not that good. You can look at his resume and nearly dismiss his accomplishments above 135 aside from the Bradley fights. Every other fight occurs on the backend of weight draining, catchweights, after opponents take vicious beatings/get beatup/look horrible in recent fights. Then he robs JMM in fight 3 and gets KTFO in fight 4. Good fighter, decent champion - but definitely not the guy you make him out to be.

Nothing wrong with wanting champions to want to fight the best and I agree with you in regards to Floyd. I want Kell Brook - but it's not happening. Lara won't happen and I'd rather Berto over Thurman/Khan for previously mentioned reasons (they're *******). For Floyd's last fight, I could give a fuck, but I won't watch dumb fuck Khan get smacked in the head for 36 minutes


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> There wont be many worse fights than this from a guy who is P4P number 1 at the time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Perhaps went P4P #2 fought a kick boxer


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Pacquiao is not Floyd's greatest win. Sorry bud. The board knows you are a major Pac fuck, but he's really not that good. You can look at his resume and nearly dismiss his accomplishments above 135 aside from the Bradley fights. Every other fight occurs on the backend of weight draining, catchweights, after opponents take vicious beatings/get beatup/look horrible in recent fights. Then he robs JMM in fight 3 and gets KTFO in fight 4. Good fighter, decent champion - but definitely not the guy you make him out to be.
> 
> Nothing wrong with wanting champions to want to fight the best and I agree with you in regards to Floyd. I want Kell Brook - but it's not happening. Lara won't happen and I'd rather Berto over Thurman/Khan for previously mentioned reasons (they're *******). For Floyd's last fight, I could give a fuck, but I won't watch dumb fuck Khan get smacked in the head for 36 minutes


Lol I bet you think Canelo is despite his best legit win being Angulo lol

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Perhaps went P4P #2 fought a kick boxer


I dare say Algieri would beat Berto. I mean he beat Provodnikov and Emmanuel Taylor eho are better than Karass and Lopez when Berto fough and lost/went life and death with them.

Algieri v Berto is a decent fight though and thats the reason Floyd v Berto isnt.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

that facebook post that bball posted can fuck off.

Why not include the fact that George Foreman fought Evander Holyfield at 42 years old in the twilight of his career? Or include the fact that he fought Shannon Briggs in his last bout?

Also consider that a lot of those guys had more knockouts than Floyd had fights. They had more wear and tear & deteriorated more in their career than Floyd did.

That being said, Floyd is still on top, still p4p #1 , so he should be held to a certain standard that he should be fighting a really good opponent. Especially if he's "TBE"... Berto? WTF?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lol I bet you think Canelo is despite his best legit win being Angulo lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Corrales, Gatti (manner in which it happened), Gerraro Hernandez (at 21 by Floyd), and DLH were better wins. Pac is definitely a good fighter but there's a MAJOR asterisk on his career as he likely used PED's...evidenced by avoiding drug tests for years while simultaneously putting in some of his best career performances. Then, once he starts doing OSDT, he starts looking average. Not a coincidence. OSDT during the Floyd/Manny fight and Floyd beat an ordinary fighter with a little pop.

Canelo may very well grow into a great win. Time will tell with that. I'm excited for Canelo either way because he's got a long career ahead of him with the demolition of Cotto coming up next


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't think he is fighting Berto. No way. Floyd got standards.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I dare say Algieri would beat Berto. I mean he beat Provodnikov and Emmanuel Taylor eho are better than Karass and Lopez when Berto fough and lost/went life and death with them.
> 
> Algieri v Berto is a decent fight though and thats the reason Floyd v Berto isnt.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Styles make fights. Wouldn't be surprised if Algieri can beat Berto - would be a good fight. Also would take Berto to beat Khan.

Don't really care about Floyd/Manny. There's nobody left for either of them to fight. They'll each fight once more or so and hang em up. They can fight whoever, doesn't really matter. There are no legacy defining fights for them at this point so fighting Berto or Algieri is the same as Thurman or Khan in my mind because Thurman and Khan are slightly better than gatekeepers. Khan will forever be highly selective in opponents and Thurman is 1-2 punches from being explicitly exposed...once he fights a LIVE WW...Thurman shuts his damn mouth because he's mediocre as hell


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> Corrales, Gatti (manner in which it happened), Gerraro Hernandez (at 21 by Floyd), and DLH were better wins. Pac is definitely a good fighter but there's a MAJOR asterisk on his career as he likely used PED's...evidenced by avoiding drug tests for years while simultaneously putting in some of his best career performances. Then, once he starts doing OSDT, he starts looking average. Not a coincidence. OSDT during the Floyd/Manny fight and Floyd beat an ordinary fighter with a little pop.
> 
> Canelo may very well grow into a great win. Time will tell with that. I'm excited for Canelo either way because he's got a long career ahead of him with the demolition of Cotto coming up next


Gatti - how I laugh. Dude was B level at best hahahaha.

Corales was a good win but he aint near Pacquaios level. Maybes a better win in terms of time faced and method but Pacquaio is a better fighter and even that version of him would have battered that version of Corrales. Hernandez was a good fighter, not really great though.

As for PEDs its all very possible but can say the same dor Floyd, Canelo or anyone else. Testing is shambolic and they all have question marks surrounding them.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> There wont be many worse fights than this from a guy who is P4P number 1 at the time.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


lol I'm sure Roy Jones had worse many times


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I'm sure Roy Jones had worse many times


He was the guy that came to mind and I aint got my com. Back till tomorrow so cant check and cant be arsed on my phone but still I reckon itll be top five or worse.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

I think that they can sell this fight. They have to get Berto to play the heel. He needs to do something like remix "Hit em up" and spend the entire first episode trolling Floyd about how his bitch chose him. Casuals love Jerry Springer type drama.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's too bad nobody rescued Canelo when he got thrown in the dungeon naked :hey


I don't get the reference. I don't remember the weigh in did canelo do it naked?

Or is this when gay weather said he'd like to take Ortiz to the dungeon and rape him or some shit.. And you mixed the names.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol I'm sure Roy Jones had worse many times


Oh yeah for sure. Jones fought Obscure title holders of the NABCWXY boxing organizations during his reign. I'm like who? and what? but that was kind of his hobby. "you got a belt?, ima take that too"


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Gatti - how I laugh. Dude was B level at best hahahaha.
> 
> Corales was a good win but he aint near Pacquaios level. Maybes a better win in terms of time faced and method but Pacquaio is a better fighter and even that version of him would have battered that version of Corrales. Hernandez was a good fighter, not really great though.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


You must always interpret a fight by the circumstances of when that fight took place because...all events influence future events. So Floyd's win over Corrales was a big win considering Floyd was the underdog and he was fighting a taller opponent who could box, had power, head longer reach, and had all the advantages...or so we were led to believe.

Gerraro Hernandez was an incredible win because Floyd was just 21 years old when we he took it. Gerraro was a good champion who I believe had only one single loss in his career leading up to that fight. Floyd made him quit on the stool and retire. Ever since Floyd's been a champion.

Those two fights were huge fights and career-defining moments for Floyd. Pac was largely a product of the media and Floyd did what most people thought he would...make it boring and win decisively. Unless, of course, you're on of those conspirators that think if we watch the fight in slow-motion than Pac really won :rofl


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> You must always interpret a fight by the circumstances of when that fight took place because...all events influence future events. So Floyd's win over Corrales was a big win considering Floyd was the underdog and he was fighting a taller opponent who could box, had power, head longer reach, and had all the advantages...or so we were led to believe.
> 
> Gerraro Hernandez was an incredible win because Floyd was just 21 years old when we he took it. Gerraro was a good champion who I believe had only one single loss in his career leading up to that fight. Floyd made him quit on the stool and retire. Ever since Floyd's been a champion.
> 
> Those two fights were huge fights and career-defining moments for Floyd. Pac was largely a product of the media and Floyd did what most people thought he would...make it boring and win decisively. Unless, of course, you're on of those conspirators that think if we watch the fight in slow-motion than Pac really won :rofl


Pacquaio has beaten about 8 ATGs - CorrLes and Hernandez have beaten 0 between them.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

Unrelated question for you. Do you believe that A Rod, Bonds, McGuire, Sosa, etc. are hall of famers?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Plutus said:


> Unrelated question for you. Do you believe that A Rod, Bonds, McGuire, Sosa, etc. are hall of famers?


Im British so I dont follow Baseball. No idea how good they are.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

It's a joke if it's Berto.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> BoxingNews24 aint exactly the best site to quote lol. It dont matter though, he made the better fight imo and I didbt mind the rematch.
> 
> This fight (if it happens) would be shit though, entirely pointless imo. Floyd beats anyone in the division but if Im gonna watch I want at least some sense of threat.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


It's not the best fight given the list of available opponents, but one thing you have to realize is not one current opponent at 147 does anything for Floyd's legacy that already hasn't been done any way.

Whether Floyd fights Lo Greco or Shawn Porter, he will still be historically ranked the same before and after September 2015


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> It's not the best fight given the list of available opponents, but one thing you have to realize is not one current opponent at 147 does anything for Floyd's legacy that already hasn't been done any way.
> 
> If Floyd fight Lo Greco or Shawn Porter, he will still be historically ranked the same before and after September 2015


So?

Thats no reason to pick a shit fight. Your just excuse making.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> So?
> 
> Thats no reason to pick a shit fight. Your just excuse making.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Actually it's a better fight than I would make. People should be glad he's fighting Berto... You guys are lucky he's not fighting Dulorme, Mayfield or Jesse Vargas. Especially since:

1. You guys "don't" have to watch the fight or order it

2. Given the recent public backlash on Mayweather, he really doesn't owe us jack sh**


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Actually it's a better fight than I would make. People should be glad he's fighting Berto... You guys are lucky he's not fighting Dulorme, Mayfield or Jesse Vargas. Especially since:
> 
> 1. You guys "don't" have to watch the fight or order it
> 
> 2. Given the recent public backlash on Mayweather, he really doesn't owe us jack sh**


Ill probably not watch anyway cause its a shit fight with no intrigue.

No one owes anyone shit. Floyd can do as he pleases and hes lucky cause his fans have no standards. Just a pointless fight in which he may as well just retire instead of holding the division back.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd watch it idgaf just wanted someone I could be excited about like Thurman, hell khan would be better then berto even though I lost desire for khan after the Algieri performance. 

Porter would have been better, Brook. 

Anyone of these four I mentioned.. Berto come on now..


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Ill probably not watch anyway cause its a shit fight with no intrigue.
> 
> No one owes anyone shit. Floyd can do as he pleases and hes lucky cause his fans have no standards. Just a pointless fight in which he may as well *just retire instead of holding the division back.*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I will say that I am looking forward to the bolded.... Many many interesting fights to be made that wouldn't otherwise be made because everyone puts their career on hold waiting for that phone call golden ticket


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Plutus said:


> I think that they can sell this fight. *They have to get Berto to play the heel. He needs to do something like remix "Hit me up" and spend the entire first episode trolling Floyd about how his batch chose him. Casuals love Jerry Springer type drama*.


No, fuck that blackface bafoonery..... We as a people don't need to whore ourselves out anymore than we already have for $$$

Berto and Floyd need to be respectful and act like they got some sense... Floyd has become a household name that people want to see lose. That in itself will make $$$

No more bafoonery


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm hoping there is an announcement tomorrow and it's NOT Berto.


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> No, fuck that blackface bafoonery..... We as a people don't need to whore ourselves out anymore than we already have for $$$
> 
> Berto and Floyd need to be respectful and act like they got some sense... Floyd has become a household name that people want to see lose. That in itself will make $$$
> 
> No more bafoonery


Think of the possibilities, he could have Uncle Snoop come to camp and join in and recreate the "yo bitch chose me" skit. It would sell.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> People should be glad he's fighting Berto... You guys are lucky he's not fighting Dulorme, Mayfield or Jesse Vargas.


We should all be glad he's making a shit fight... because he could have made an even shitter fight?!

Outstanding!


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> We should all be glad he's making a shit fight... because he could have made an even shitter fight?!
> 
> Outstanding!


Yep and I don't blame him... Fans have found ways to scold him regardless. Damned if he does, damned if he doesn't. I don't blame him for no longer trying to appeal to the masses.


----------



## ATrillionaire (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lol I bet you think Canelo is despite his best legit win being Angulo lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I think Canelo is...we just don't know it yet. I honestly don't see the guy losing another fight (and I regard Cotto very highly).


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ATrillionaire said:


> I think Canelo is...we just don't know it yet. I honestly don't see the guy losing another fight (and I regard Cotto very highly).


Regardless of how Canelo's career turns out the version Floyd beat will always be the 152 pounder with only one solid win at the top level (Trout).


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Regardless of how Canelo's career turns out the version Floyd beat will always be the 152 pounder with only one solid win at the top level (Trout).


And this is why Floyd should fight Victor Cayo in Sept...

Damn if he does, damn if he doesn't

Can't win for winning so fuck em


----------



## Plutus (May 6, 2015)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> And this is why Floyd should fight Victor Cayo in Sept...
> 
> Damn if he does, damn if he doesn't
> 
> Can't win for winning so fuck em


You do realize that society hates successful black males right? It's all good, it's confirmation that Floyd did things the right way.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> And this is why Floyd should fight Victor Cayo in Sept...
> 
> Damn if he does, damn if he doesn't
> 
> Can't win for winning so fuck em


I'm only stating a fact, but you're right, the number of credible opponents for Floyd at this point are close to nil. Only guy I would have 0 to say about would be Lara.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Plutus said:


> You do realize that society hates successful black males right? It's all good, it's confirmation that Floyd did things the right way.


Right, that's why white liberals hate Obama, oh wait.


----------



## Wansen (Jun 4, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> We should all be glad he's making a shit fight... because he could have made an even shitter fight?!
> 
> Outstanding!


:rofl


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Floyd fought manny and shut everyone the f up. If you thought he didnt care before, now it's way beyond that. Because in his mind he gave the people what they wanted. We should just be happy that it'll be free. Opponent selection speculation is useless


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather-Berto. Hmm....I can't wait. Let me find the party blowers.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Right, that's why white liberals hate Obama, oh wait.


Liberal here. I hate Obama. He's a corporate piece of shit that went back on everything he promised. All politicians - black or white - serve big business because big business serves them. The few politicians that there are, i.e. Anthony Weiner, get eliminated in politics before they have the chance to accrue popularity.






Corporate mongers don't want real politicians threatening their establishment. Weiner would've been great. They hacked his phone for dick pics...who gives a shit about who this guy's banging? He's a politician and what matters are his politics.

Anyhow, back to the discussion, Lara would beat Floyd is they fought today. Floyd's too old and too slow. Aside from Lara, who has essentially zero chance of getting the fight after the absolute shit performance he put in versus Canelo, there is no real competition. Thurman? Be serious...he was getting tagged by Ghost and Collazo and wobbled at points. Khan? You've got to be kidding me. Everyone walks through his punches and hurts him at least once...he's effective at scoring points via flurries and clinching but that wouldn't work versus Floyd even at this age - it's far too linear. Porter? If he couldn't deal with Brook's counter-punching WHEN the ref was basically in Porter's corner...he's got no chance against Floyd who will basically have Kenny Bayless on his team.

It might as fucking well be Berto because at least he doesn't cry or talk as much as Khan/Thurman. I'd prefer Brook but Berto is fine by me. Anyhow, it's his last fight and apparently on free television...so who gives a fuck?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Liberal here. I hate Obama. He's a corporate piece of shit that went back on everything he promised. All politicians - black or white - serve big business because big business serves them. The few politicians that there are, i.e. Anthony Weiner, get eliminated in politics before they have the chance to accrue popularity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't really want to turn this into a politics debate, just pointing out that society does not "hate successful black men." Flomos tend to use the race card when defending their man crush.

I agree with you, none of the young guys that are at the top have got what it takes to get in there with Floyd, only seasoned guys who I see as a threat are Lara and maybe Timbo.

Still, Berto is a borderline bum, dude lost to fucken Soto Karass. Berto should be fighting Ortiz to see who still got it, not fucken Floyd. Shit, Berto don't even deserve a fight with Khan.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Didn't really want to turn this into a politics debate, just pointing out that society does not "hate successful black men." Flomos tend to use the race card when defending their man crush.
> 
> I agree with you, none of the young guys that are at the top have got what it takes to get in there with Floyd, only seasoned guys who I see as a threat are Lara and maybe Timbo.
> 
> Still, Berto is a borderline bum, dude lost to fucken Soto Karass. Berto should be fighting Ortiz to see who still got it, not fucken Floyd. Shit, Berto don't even deserve a fight with Khan.


Fuxking flomos and their race card, these dudes are soft as hell. First ones to cry about skin color when being attacked..


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Doc said:


> Fuxking flomos and their race card, these dudes are soft as hell. First ones to cry about skin color when being attacked..


Yep, whatever it takes to defend Floyd.

On the bright side, it looks like Berto is going beastmode in camp...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> @Chatty @Chacal @all the other dumb fucks
> 
> I get it that the Berto fight isn't a good fight, but some of you idiots are suggesting Khan as a SUPREMELY more difficult opponent. News Flash - jackasses. Khan sucks. It's not 2009. Khan was getting rocked versus kickboxer Chris Algieri. Khan did very little well (besides blitz and clinch) against Devon "career gatekeeper" Alexander. Collazo walked through everything Khan threw and, despite getting KD'd a few times, had little difficulty enduring his shots...even when he let his hands down to ALLOW Khan to punch. Julio Diaz and Carlos Molina both wobbled Khan, in addition to Algieri.
> 
> ...


Shut the fuck up spastic. I'm not reading your dumb ass post. Don't mention me again.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's free doe :lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Actually it's a better fight than I would make. People should be glad he's fighting Berto... You guys are lucky he's not fighting Dulorme, Mayfield or Jesse Vargas. Especially since:
> 
> 1. You guys "don't" have to watch the fight or order it
> 
> 2. Given the recent public backlash on Mayweather, he really doesn't owe us jack sh**


shut up.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

I'm not happy with it being Berto, but truth be told, there just wasn't a whole lot of viable options, and whoever he picked would have left a lot of people unsatisfied. So...fuck it. I'm glad it'll be free, though. Hopefully Floyd tries to put on a show, although I doubt if he will.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> It's going to be a glorified slap fest


Neither guy slaps.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

at least is gonna be free


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

ATrillionaire said:


> I think Canelo is...we just don't know it yet. I honestly don't see the guy losing another fight (and I regard Cotto very highly).


I'm not sure he gets past Cotto and once his body doesn't allow him to drain anymore he's gonna get Chavez Jnr'd.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Flomo's man:

Admit its a shit fight and then still try and argue why its ok. Ten best excuses so far:

1. Even though theres better fights he'd win anyway so he may as well fight someone crap.

2. Race card - not sure why that means anything but according to flomos because Floyd is black it means that fighting a crap fight is fine.

3. People will whine so he may as well just pick a crap opponent.

4. He could have fought someone worse so we should be happy.

5. It's his last fight so its Ok that he goes out with a wimper (likely not his last fight)

6. Its free so therefore its a much better fight than it would be if you paid.

7. Shot, ancient fighters fought worse after they had been beaten to a pulp and had to come to the ring with a walking stick so its fine for Floyd to follow suit despite not being beaten up, not being old and still being the best boxer on the planet.

8. Its the last fight in his contract so its OK.

9. Berto is actually brilliant and has a chance of wining, as shown by getting his shit pushed in by Soto Karass and going life and death with the aid of the ref against Lopez.

10. I love Floyd, he can do no wrong in our eyes.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Flomo's man:
> 
> Admit its a shit fight and then still try and argue why its ok. Ten best excuses so far:
> 
> ...


Farce isn't it. The boxing equivalent of Brosettes.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Flomo's man:
> 
> Admit its a shit fight and then still try and argue why its ok. Ten best excuses so far:
> 
> ...


:rofl

I'd rather see Floyd expose another young lion but seeing him stick it to the haters is funny too


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

i hope berto wins lol.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Shut the fuck up spastic. I'm not reading your dumb ass post. Don't mention me again.


Someone's butthurt lol.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao you're not on my level. Manny Pacquiao you'll never be on my level.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Wait, are people actually justifying this?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you guys don't like who he's fighting then don't watch him

It's that simple


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Wait, are people actually justifying this?


The usual suspects aye. Defending Floyd when i'm sure he doesn't need these weirdo's to do it for him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> If you guys don't like who he's fighting then don't watch him
> 
> It's that simple


yeah and they can go watch Rigondeaux vs Sod Kokietgym, Pacquiao vs David Diaz, Andre Ward vs Paul Smith, Kovalev vs Mohammedi, Golovkin vs Monroe, Klitshko vs Lepai, Marquez vs Fedchenko I mean do I need to go down the list? Is Berto worse than these opponents? 
Marquez vs Fedchenko was a ppv atsch


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

"But he fought so and so"

"And he fought so and so"

Mayweather-Berto is a weak ass fight, no matter how you cut or slice it, it's garbage at best.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's free doe :lol:


plz tell me this is photoshopped bb....


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and they can go watch Rigondeaux vs Sod Kokietgym, Pacquiao vs David Diaz, Andre Ward vs Paul Smith, Kovalev vs Mohammedi, Golovkin vs Monroe, Klitshko vs Lepai, Marquez vs Fedchenko I mean do I need to go down the list? Is Berto worse than these opponents?
> Marquez vs Fedchenko was a ppv atsch


but none of those fighters are calling themselves TBE or are p4p #1 . Floyd is at the top of his game and is still the biggest fighter in the world, there's absolutely no reason that he should be fighting fuckin Berto. None whatsoever, especially when there are other fighters he could be fighting instead.

I'll say that Khan isn't a fight I would want to see either but is it better than Berto? Of course it is!

Whenever people say a guy has "paid his dues", thats when you know its a shit fight.

Oh and Mohammedi is a fringe top 10 guy. hes ranked just outside the top 10, he's Kovalev's mandatory. so that's nowhere near Berto level.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Money May should just go out on top.

Fuck all this "giving back to fans" with a garbage fight for free, why? Don't nobody want to see him in with anyone but Brook,Thurman or Golovkin(unrealistic).
Go out on top, he's already cashed in on lil' Manny, this is just icing on the cake, why waste everyones time?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> plz tell me this is photoshopped bb....


yeah fan made 


tommygun711 said:


> but none of those fighters are calling themselves TBE or are p4p #1 [/URL] . Floyd is at the top of his game and is still the biggest fighter in the world, there's absolutely no reason that he should be fighting fuckin Berto. None whatsoever, especially when there are other fighters he could be fighting instead.
> 
> I'll say that Khan isn't a fight I would want to see either but is it better than Berto? Of course it is!
> 
> ...


Rigondeaux says he's #1 p4p all the time. Pacquiao actually was p4p #1 when he fought David Diaz. Mayweather vs Berto isn't a good fight and it's a mismatch absolutely, but the only thing people are saying is that under the circumstances, the fight is acceptable. Floyd is basically done now. If Froch says he wants to have one more fight in Nottingham vs Felix Sturm, fans would fill up the arena and cheer on Froch in his farewell bout. Nobody would say it's a good fight, but they would just celebrate his career and watch him in one last performance.

and the only thing good about the Mohammedi is that he's the mandatory.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah fan made
> 
> Rigondeaux says he's #1 p4p all the time. Pacquiao actually was p4p #1 when he fought David Diaz. Mayweather vs Berto isn't a good fight and it's a mismatch absolutely, but the only thing people are saying is that under the circumstances, the fight is acceptable. Floyd is basically done now.* If Froch says he wants to have one more fight in Nottingham vs Felix Sturm*, fans would fill up the arena and cheer on Froch in his farewell bout. Nobody would say it's a good fight, but they would just celebrate his career and watch him in one last performance.
> 
> and the only thing good about the Mohammedi is that he's the mandatory.


:lol: Froch would get fuckin crucified if that happened.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh boy, you could dry out some of the excuses in here, and use it to fertilize your lawn.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah fan made
> 
> Rigondeaux says he's #1 p4p all the time. Pacquiao actually was p4p #1 when he fought David Diaz. Mayweather vs Berto isn't a good fight and it's a mismatch absolutely, but the only thing people are saying is that under the circumstances, the fight is acceptable. Floyd is basically done now. If Froch says he wants to have one more fight in Nottingham vs Felix Sturm, fans would fill up the arena and cheer on Froch in his farewell bout. Nobody would say it's a good fight, but they would just celebrate his career and watch him in one last performance.
> 
> and the only thing good about the Mohammedi is that he's the mandatory.


its only acceptable because you're a flomo

thats the only circumstance in which this fight would be acceptable to anybody.

Sturm :rofl if Froch did that he would get shitted on just like Floyd is right now. Check twitter, ask any of your boxing friends in real life.. Berto vs floyd is a complete joke.

Mohammedi is actually a solid fighter and almost a top 10 guy. nowhere near the level of Berto :lol:


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah fan made
> 
> Rigondeaux says he's #1 p4p all the time. Pacquiao actually was p4p #1 when he fought David Diaz. Mayweather vs Berto isn't a good fight and it's a mismatch absolutely, but the only thing people are saying is that under the circumstances, the fight is acceptable. Floyd is basically done now. If Froch says he wants to have one more fight in Nottingham vs Felix Sturm, fans would fill up the arena and cheer on Froch in his farewell bout. Nobody would say it's a good fight, but they would just celebrate his career and watch him in one last performance.
> 
> and the only thing good about the Mohammedi is that he's the mandatory.


You are right bball, top p4p guys fought no hopers all the time while Floyd has been held in a unfair standard for years. With that being said. If this is indeed his "last fight" which i don't think so, then i would be disappointed bc i want him achieve another milestone before he retires for good or his last fight memorable. Being at the age of 38, he very well still capable enough to upset ggg. Highly risky and if i was him i would target Danny Garcia, Thurman or Brook which are all in prime and undefeated. Another big victory for him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You are right bball, top p4p guys fought no hopers all the time while Floyd has been held in a unfair standard for years..


He placed that standard for himself when he proclaimed himself as TBE


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> You are right bball, top p4p guys fought no hopers all the time while Floyd has been held in a unfair standard for years.


TBE! TBE!

:cry


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> TBE! TBE!
> :cry





tommygun711 said:


> He placed that standard for himself when he proclaimed himself as TBE


It won't be berto man. this feels like manny vs Floyd (are they going to fight thread) with Abraham making another bet on it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> :lol: Froch would get fuckin crucified if that happened.


not from me. And I bet the fight would still sell out. 


tommygun711 said:


> its only acceptable because you're a flomo
> 
> thats the only circumstance in which this fight would be acceptable to anybody.
> 
> ...


"it's only acceptable because you're a flomo" haha. I would also accept Froch vs Sturm or Pacquiao vs Vargas as farewell fights because "I'm a flomo". hahaha. Yeah lets move from that BS.

and like I told Stone Rose, I wouldn't trash Froch for taking a farwell fight at home against a fighter like Sturm who just drew with Stieglitz. And Berto has accomplished a lot more in his career than Mohammedi


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You are right bball, top p4p guys fought no hopers all the time while Floyd has been held in a unfair standard for years. With that being said. If this is indeed his "last fight" which i don't think so, then i would be disappointed bc i want him achieve another milestone before he retires for good or his last fight memorable. Being at the age of 38, he very well still capable enough to upset ggg. Highly risky and if i was him i would target Danny Garcia, Thurman or Brook which are all in prime and undefeated. Another big victory for him.


yeah I agree. I'd prefer him to fight any of those guys


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Who was Floyd's mandatory with the WBO before they took his belt?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> It won't be berto man. this feels like manny vs Floyd (are they going to fight thread) with Abraham making another bet on it.


:lol: I'd like to see Abraham make another bet.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> not from me. And I bet the fight would still sell out.
> 
> "it's only acceptable because you're a flomo" haha. I would also accept Froch vs Sturm or Pacquiao vs Vargas as farewell fights because "I'm a flomo". hahaha. Yeah lets move from that BS.
> 
> and like I told Stone Rose, I wouldn't trash Froch for taking a farwell fight at home against a fighter like Sturm who just drew with Stieglitz. And Berto has accomplished a lot more in his career than Mohammedi


i mean no offfense but yes you are a flomo, it is blatantly obvious.

pacquiao vs vargas and froch vs sturm would be pathetic fights just like floyd vs berto is. this really isnt defendable. Just because floyd has had a long career, he didnt have the wear and tear those other guys did in that facebook post that you linked here. this is a guy still on top with other worthy challengers to pick from.

Again. Floyd is on a higher plateau than Froch or Pacquiao as he proclaims himself as TBE and is supposed to have some kind of legendary status. Well if he is truly TBE he would pick a tough opponent that people would appreciate. Someone like Brook or Thurman. The best fight the best. Fuck Berto.

Berto has accomplished more than Mohammedi but that's really because he's been given more opportunities. Mohammedi has fought for a title before.. but at the moment, he is ranked higher than Berto and is nearly a top 10 light heavyweight. thats why it's not comparable with a Berto fight, one guy is relevant and one guy got stopped recently by Soto Karass.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I love Floyd but I just will not defend this fight. If it's a farewell, then farewell.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Neither guy slaps.


Yes they do


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

I think the rumour is being thrown out there to make the Khan fight more palatable.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

1 second Floyd can't be TBE, will never be and doesn't have the opposition around him to have a chance to achieve it.. It's just him marketing himself and nobody with any sense believes it... 

But then he has standards above everyone else in boxing, because you know, he's not and will never be TBE. :huh

Either he's TBE, and has higher standards.. Or he's just talking and nobody believes it, so he should be held to the same standards as his peers..


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

This fight just shows he ain't tbe. 
@Divi253

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> This fight just shows he ain't tbe.
> @Divi253
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Think we all know he's not TBE. Just odd in one breath people will argue you down saying he's nowhere near it, but then expect his opposition to be that... They're not holding other boxers to their exact words, why do it with Floyd only?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> This fight just shows he ain't tbe.
> @*Divi253*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


He's not TBE with or without Berto. Damn good fighter, but not TBE. Can name 5 off the top of my head that flat out beat him at virtually any point in their/his careers


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> He's not TBE with or without Berto. Damn good fighter, but not TBE. Can name 5 off the top of my head that flat out beat him at virtually any point in their/his careers


Yup.

It's a flomo heavy board who will turn this into a 100 page debate on why he's tbe but in reality is not anywhere near it.

What I mean is he says he's tbe, if he is he'll take better competitor and they are available. Like Thurman who is ranked high in welter weight and is undefeated.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Think we all know he's not TBE. Just odd in one breath people will argue you down saying he's nowhere near it, but then expect his opposition to be that... They're not holding other boxers to their exact words, why do it with Floyd only?


Yeah, good post. I think this is what it comes down to with me. It's always been clear to me that the TBE thing is a selling point. It's hyperbole, marketing creativeness. Almost every fighter does it. That's fine. What's amusing but kind of annoying is that some people, apparently randomly, pick and choose which hyperbole they want to take with a grain of salt and which hyperbole they want to hold fighters accountable for.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

TBE should be taken with a grain of salt. Floyd probably believes skill wise nobody in history can compare to him which is why he feels he's better than everyone. He's not necessarily basing it on legacy. I've never heard him bragging about his resume. He never said he's better than Ali based on beating Oscar, Mosley, Cotto, and so on. 

Floyd should've retired after the Pac fight. That would've been a perfect ending. I just think of this last fight as an added bonus - kinda like all that extra junk they add to dvds or video games. Why not try to tie RM's record with a big KO? I hope it's Brook. But I'm not angry if it's Berto or any other bum.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and they can go watch Rigondeaux vs Sod Kokietgym, Pacquiao vs David Diaz, Andre Ward vs Paul Smith, Kovalev vs Mohammedi, Golovkin vs Monroe, Klitshko vs Lepai, Marquez vs Fedchenko I mean do I need to go down the list? Is Berto worse than these opponents?
> Marquez vs Fedchenko was a ppv atsch


rigo isnt a draw and couldn't get a fight with anyone else, ward was making a comeback from a lay off, mohammedi and lepai were mandatories, monroe was a top 10 guy arguably better than berto

You know I like you man but these guys are not Mayweather, stop it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah fan made
> 
> Rigondeaux says he's #1 p4p all the time. Pacquiao actually was p4p #1 when he fought David Diaz. Mayweather vs Berto isn't a good fight and it's a mismatch absolutely, but the only thing people are saying is that under the circumstances, the fight is acceptable. Floyd is basically done now. If Froch says he wants to have one more fight in Nottingham vs Felix Sturm, fans would fill up the arena and cheer on Froch in his farewell bout. Nobody would say it's a good fight, but they would just celebrate his career and watch him in one last performance.
> 
> and the only thing good about the Mohammedi is that he's the mandatory.


Sturm is waaaaaaaaay better than Berto. Like, by a long shot.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> TBE should be taken with a grain of salt. Floyd probably believes skill wise nobody in history can compare to him which is why he feels he's better than everyone. He's not necessarily basing it on legacy. I've never heard him bragging about his resume. He never said he's better than Ali based on beating Oscar, Mosley, Cotto, and so on.
> 
> Floyd should've retired after the Pac fight. That would've been a perfect ending. I just think of this last fight as an added bonus - kinda like all that extra junk they add to dvds or video games. Why not try to tie RM's record with a big KO? I hope it's Brook. But I'm not angry if it's Berto or any other bum.


Floyd has the misfortune (or fortune I guess) of coming up in an era of boxing where there are few ATG's fighting. I mean Bernard Hopkins remains somewhat effective at 50 years of age. Yes Foreman did a similar thing a few decades ago, when there were lots of good fighters around, but the talent is much more filtered out today than was the case in the past.

A lot of this has to do with boxing not being on national television (PBC is trying to rectify that) along with the confusion of weight class champions (how can one class have 4-5 champions?) and the issue of corruption (even at the highest level, in Floyd/Canelo or Pacquiao/Bradley or JMM/Pacquiao) which deters athletes from getting involved. Fix these 3 BIG problems and boxing will be *VERY* mainstream again.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Floyd delaying the announcement makes me think it isn't Amir or Berto(e).


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Doc said:


> Yup.
> 
> It's a flomo heavy board who will turn this into a 100 page debate on why he's tbe but in reality is not anywhere near it.
> 
> ...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> rigo isnt a draw and couldn't get a fight with anyone else, ward was making a comeback from a lay off, mohammedi and lepai were mandatories, monroe was a top 10 guy arguably better than berto, and* Berto is just a farewell fight*
> 
> You know I like you man but these guys are not Mayweather, stop it.


fixed :good



Chacal said:


> Sturm is waaaaaaaaay better than Berto. Like, by a long shot.


but there are people here who would still even be upset with that fight for some reason :conf


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


>


Link me round 12 of that fight you'll see that motherfucker running as if canelo was from a Lynch mob or was coming with some scary shit.. Don't post 1 second of a 36 minute fight.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Link me round 12 of that fight you'll see that motherfucker running as if canelo was from a Lynch mob or was coming with some scary shit.. Don't post 1 second of a 36 minute fight.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Right and then in the other rounds canelo got thoroughly schooled.


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd delaying the announcement makes me think it isn't Amir or Berto(e).


makes me think it's Amir.


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

How is a deal not reached yet? Its not as if Khan or Berto are gonna be bargaining at the table. Floyd will tell them the offer and terms and they'll take it like good boys doing exactly what daddy wants them to do


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Right and then in the other rounds canelo got thoroughly schooled.


Not really it was a non action fight with few punches being thrown.. Mayweather got the close rounds as he is favorite.. But mayweather did have more clear rounds then canelo so I have no qualms with the decision. It was not a schooling at all.. It was a boring ass fight where canelo decided to box and mayweather was mayweather making it thought for any action to carry out specially at the end when canelo said fuck it and just went forward landing clean body shots where mayweather is quoted as saying he felt them for weeks after.

Just look at compubox, roughly same power punches.. But a big thing which won mayweather the fight is the jabs.. He out jabbed canelo and scored points like this was amateur boxing.. No actual fight taking place just cruising to a win and touching him with a jab.

I blame canelo though that was a bad game plan but don't sit here telling me it was a schooling where not much was landed and mayweather the quicker healthier foe landed some nice counters.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Right and then in the other rounds canelo got thoroughly schooled.


Hi Tommy








canucks9314 said:


> makes me think it's Amir.


oo why canucks?



Glove_Game said:


> How is a deal not reached yet? Its not as if Khan or Berto are gonna be bargaining at the table. Floyd will tell them the offer and terms and they'll take it like good boys doing exactly what daddy wants them to do


I think deal is already in place, but they purposely delaying the announcement.

I want to know the rationale of this late announcement strategy for Floyd's final fight


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

It's not Berto, it can't be Berto.


----------



## canucks9314 (May 23, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> oo why canucks?


First, I don't think his ego would allow for anybody but himself to announce/leak the fight. And, It just seems like he's fucking with Khan...making him sweat


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Yes they do


I wouldn't call that a slap.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah fan made
> 
> Rigondeaux says he's #1 p4p all the time. Pacquiao actually was p4p #1 when he fought David Diaz. Mayweather vs Berto isn't a good fight and it's a mismatch absolutely, but the only thing people are saying is that under the circumstances, the fight is acceptable. Floyd is basically done now. If Froch says he wants to have one more fight in Nottingham vs Felix Sturm, fans would fill up the arena and cheer on Froch in his farewell bout. Nobody would say it's a good fight, but they would just celebrate his career and watch him in one last performance.
> 
> and the only thing good about the Mohammedi is that he's the mandatory.


David Diaz was a much better fight than Berto. Diaz was number 2 at the weight at the time and held a organizational belt. I dont think they planned on going to WW when that fight was made so they were probably looking at Juan Diaz for after. Diaz had only lost to Kendal Holt then as well and Holt was a champion at 140 and a top fighter at the time.

Berto - is he even in the top 20 at welterweight? has no title or bringng anything to the table, has been beaten up by gatekeepers. Not even close to being as good a fight, some people were even picking a Diaz upset whereas youd be hard stoked to find someone who thinks Berto can win a round.

Rigo v Sod was an awful fight but hes in a different situation where Santa Cruz, Quigg, Frampton and Martinez did t want to know, his network didnt want to air him and his promoter didnt want to promote him. Floyd gets to choose anyone.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Who was Floyd's mandatory with the WBO before they took his belt?


Tim Bradley

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I wouldn't call that a slap.


One of the most important individual punches in the fight bc it made Manny cautious. Had Manny kept chasing Floyd (he slows/stops when punch is thrown) there wouldve been a KD...Floyd hit him directly on the mandible...pure KD punch but Manny thankfully slowed up or it wouldve been bad


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Tim Bradley
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


Shame we dont get that fight. Nobody deserves it more - not even GGG or Lara


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

reunion


----------



## E R Vegas (May 16, 2013)

FWIW 5dimes has put up a bet for the fight. Floyd is -4500, Berto +1500. 

Some sites will take bets on fights that are far from being solidified, but they will only do it if they are fairly certain it will happen.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Always wondered what Charlie-Z does with all his old hats...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> David Diaz was a much better fight than Berto. Diaz was number 2 at the weight at the time and held a organizational belt. I dont think they planned on going to WW when that fight was made so they were probably looking at Juan Diaz for after. Diaz had only lost to Kendal Holt then as well and Holt was a champion at 140 and a top fighter at the time.
> 
> Berto - is he even in the top 20 at welterweight? has no title or bringng anything to the table, has been beaten up by gatekeepers. Not even close to being as good a fight, some people were even picking a Diaz upset whereas youd be hard stoked to find someone who thinks Berto can win a round.
> 
> ...


i don't know about that david diaz pretty much sucked entirely. I was pretty surprise he was ever champ. no punch, no speed, and avg IQ. He is somewhat durable. With that said, i hope it is not berto.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> i don't know about that david diaz pretty much sucked entirely. I was pretty surprise he was ever champ. no punch, no speed, and avg IQ. He is somewhat durable. With that said, i hope it is not berto.


He did/does suck but still at that time he was number 2 - Berto would be lucky to crack the top 20 and also sucks.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> He did/does suck but still at that time he was number 2 - Berto would be lucky to crack the top 20 and also sucks.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


At Berto's peak, he was number 2 at welterweight with Floyd inactive, Mosley beaten by Floyd and Pacquiao number 1. Then Ortiz beat him and he went to number 3.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> At Berto's peak, he was number 2 at welterweight with Floyd inactive, Mosley beaten by Floyd and Pacquiao number 1. Then Ortiz beat him and he went to number 3.


So? Is he now?

Some random scouser is fighting Roy Jones this weekend, it aint gonna mean much if he claims to have beaten the P4P number 1 fighter in the world becasue that was years ago.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Chatty said:


> So? Is he now?
> 
> Some random scouser is fighting Roy Jones this weekend, it aint gonna mean much if he claims to have beaten the P4P number 1 fighter in the world becasue that was years ago.


They think beating this pacquiao is the same as beating the prime version fresh off his cotto destruction when everyone was clamoring for it. These dudes always same shit, mayweathers adds the names to his resume years after everyone even wanted it.

The thing about mayweather is he ends up fighting those people want but it's always under shit circumstances... Or not fighting them at all.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> So? Is he now?
> 
> Some random scouser is fighting Roy Jones this weekend, it aint gonna mean much if he claims to have beaten the P4P number 1 fighter in the world becasue that was years ago.


yeah I should have included that current Berto isn't in the top 10, but I was just establishing that Berto is general is better than David Diaz. At the times of the potential fights against them, Diaz was ranked higher.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> At Berto's peak, he was number 2 at welterweight with Floyd inactive, Mosley beaten by Floyd and Pacquiao number 1. Then Ortiz beat him and he went to number 3.


:rofl

You have got to be shitting me. At BertoES "peak", he was getting ragdolled by Collazo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> :rofl
> 
> You have got to be shitting me. At BertoES "peak", he was getting ragdolled by Collazo.


at Diaz's peak, he was going life and death vs Ramon Montano


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> at Diaz's peak, he was going life and death vs Ramon Montano


:lol:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, now the Flomos are trying to justify Berto? Wow, I honestly thought for a second that no one would be arguing about how shit this fight is. :rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I should have included that current Berto isn't in the top 10, but I was just establishing that Berto is general is better than David Diaz. At the times of the potential fights against them, Diaz was ranked higher.


And comparing Floyd's standard to Pacquaio's proves what exactly? We already know Floyd is in a higher level and class than fuckin Pacquiao (although Algieri>Berto bc of Algieri's wins over Taylor and Provo) Sure PRIME Berto was better than Diaz but this version that Floyd is gonna fight is no doubt past his prime. at least Diaz was ranked higher as you say.

Berto just isn't defendable bball. There are still other more worthy, more interesting opponents in Thurman, Brook, or even Khan/Porter. Berto is just a joke of a fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> And comparing Floyd's standard to Pacquaio's proves what exactly? We already know Floyd is in a higher level and class than fuckin Pacquiao (although Algieri>Berto bc of Algieri's wins over Taylor and Provo) Sure PRIME Berto was better than Diaz but this version that Floyd is gonna fight is no doubt past his prime. at least Diaz was ranked higher as you say.
> 
> Berto just isn't defendable bball. There are still other more worthy, more interesting opponents in Thurman, Brook, or even Khan/Porter. Berto is just a joke of a fight.


Good call, a lot of times I see flomos justifying shit moves by saying oh well hmmmm, pacquiao did this and that so leave mayweather alone wawa

Any of them in your list so much better then berto.. What a shit fight.

Tbe my ass..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> And comparing Floyd's standard to Pacquaio's proves what exactly? We already know Floyd is in a higher level and class than fuckin Pacquiao (although Algieri>Berto bc of Algieri's wins over Taylor and Provo) Sure PRIME Berto was better than Diaz but this version that Floyd is gonna fight is no doubt past his prime. at least Diaz was ranked higher as you say.
> 
> Berto just isn't defendable bball. There are still other more worthy, more interesting opponents in Thurman, Brook, or even Khan/Porter. Berto is just a joke of a fight.


Pacquiao was number 1 p4p when he took that fight. It was asked when has a p4p #1 guy fought somebody this bad. I will say and have conceded that Diaz was at his (shitty) peak when Pacquiao fought him and Berto isn't. But like I said, this fight with Berto is a mismatch and somebody asked me why doesn't Floyd fight Lara next. Well the answer is simply because Floyd wants an easy fight for his last one. I just think Floyd earned the right to have that.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao was number 1 p4p when he took that fight. It was asked when has a p4p #1 guy fought somebody this bad. I will say and have conceded that Diaz was at his (shitty) peak when Pacquiao fought him and Berto isn't. But like I said, this fight with Berto is a mismatch and somebody asked me why doesn't Floyd fight Lara next. Well the answer is simply because Floyd wants an easy fight for his last one. I just think Floyd earned the right to have that.


Lol

I thought this one time at least flomos would want to see tbe against someone fairly decent.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao was number 1 p4p when he took that fight. It was asked when has a p4p #1 guy fought somebody this bad. I will say and have conceded that Diaz was at his (shitty) peak when Pacquiao fought him and Berto isn't. But like I said, this fight with Berto is a mismatch and somebody asked me why doesn't Floyd fight Lara next. Well the answer is simply because Floyd wants an easy fight for his last one. I just think Floyd earned the right to have that.


Well you pretty much proved my point. #2 ranked fighter in Diaz is a travesty but Berto is ok because Floyd is entitled to an easy fight. I completely understand him not fighting Lara because Lara has done nothing to establish himself in a position for a fight like that. Thurman, Porter, Brook, and Khan at least have all had decent wins recently, it's all about the best fighting the best and giving Berto a shot IS a travesty. Only Floyd's fanbase could justify fighting a dude that got stopped by Soto Karass recently :rofl :lol:


----------



## E R Vegas (May 16, 2013)

If he's going to take on an easy/farewell fight, I'd prefer the charity case be someone who hasn't made so much money already. Hell, he coulda had a reality show or something where a Rocky gets a seven figure payday and a shot at the best fighter in the world. 

But I generally like Berto so if that's the way it goes, good for him, bad for us.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Floyd announces this fight as well as a contract extension he'll be crucified. :lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> If Floyd announces this fight as well as a contract extension he'll be crucified. :lol:


He'll be crucified no matter whom he fights. Doesn't matter if its:

Brook - (Who are his notable victories again? Porter? BIG DEAL, Mayweather cherry picked him.)
Thurman - (see how shit he looked against Collazo)
Khan - (Glass Jawed Fraud who was bloated at 147)
GGG - (He was weight drained and has beaten nobody)
Porter - (Has the boxing IQ of a retard and a glass jaw) 
Matthysse - (bloated at 147, can't deal with boxers, poor man's Maidana)
Cotto, Canelo, Pacquiao, and any of the other guys he beat - (they're bums, washed up, not that good in the first place, etc.)

Is Berto the best fight he can make, hell no. But compared to some of the other title defense by the other champions in the division, it isn't as bad as the moaning from the peanut gallery makes it out to be.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Atlanta said:


> He'll be crucified no matter whom he fights. Doesn't matter if its:
> 
> Brook - (Who are his notable victories again? Porter? BIG DEAL, Mayweather cherry picked him.)
> Thurman - (see how shit he looked against Collazo)
> ...


Funnily enough, most of those descriptions you posted are actually fairly accurate and I don't think anybody at 154 or below can beat him. Golovkin at 154 could be interesting, but I'm not sure he can make 154 with his health intact, and even if he did that win would get shitted on because he came down.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Woodsy, the guy who originally reported Mayweather/Berto on CBS, is now saying that the fight's going to happen but it's probably going to be on ppv instead. 


Terrible ppv quality card if true, must be why Haymon is canceling some fights like Jack/Groves to put on May's undercard instead


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Woodsy, the guy who originally reported Mayweather/Berto on CBS, is now saying that the fight's going to happen but it's probably going to be on ppv instead.
> 
> Terrible ppv quality card if true,* must be why Haymon is canceling some fights like Jack/Groves to put on May's undercard instead*


What??

When did the bolded get cancelled?


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Funnily enough, most of those descriptions you posted are actually fairly accurate and I don't think anybody at 154 or below can beat him. Golovkin at 154 could be interesting, but I'm not sure he can make 154 with his health intact, and even *if he did that win would get shitted on because he came down*.


They say it won't, but we both know that's not true. They would pick that win a part


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> *He'll be crucified no matter whom he fights. Doesn't matter if its:
> 
> Brook - (Who are his notable victories again? Porter? BIG DEAL, Mayweather cherry picked him.)
> Thurman - (see how shit he looked against Collazo)
> ...


Very accurate post


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingGenius27 said:


> What??
> 
> When did the bolded get cancelled?


http://www.boxingscene.com/jack-groves-no-longer-8-22-on-sho-date-network-tba--93772


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Woodsy, the guy who originally reported Mayweather/Berto on CBS, is now saying that the fight's going to happen but it's probably going to be on ppv instead.
> 
> Terrible ppv quality card if true, must be why Haymon is canceling some fights like Jack/Groves to put on May's undercard instead


That would be awful, let's hope not..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

that boxingscene article said it's too late for them to find enough sponsors for a CBS fight. Floyd should stop being stubborn and fight in December. Let one of these guys prove themselves to be a good opponent and fight then


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> He'll be crucified no matter whom he fights. Doesn't matter if its:
> 
> Brook - (Who are his notable victories again? Porter? BIG DEAL, Mayweather cherry picked him.)
> Thurman - (see how shit he looked against Collazo)
> ...


Its the worst fan excuse I've ever heard for defending a fight. It's damn right embarrassing.

He'll get stick anyway so may as well make the worst fight he can get away with. This is why Floyds fans are never taken seriously as boxing fans.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> He'll be crucified no matter whom he fights. Doesn't matter if its:
> 
> Brook - (Who are his notable victories again? Porter? BIG DEAL, Mayweather cherry picked him.)
> Thurman - (see how shit he looked against Collazo)
> ...


Lmao too true. Exactly why I don't care if he fights Berto. The plus side is of all the fighters listed, none of them except for Golovkin have been in such exciting fights such as Berto Ortiz, Berto Guerrero, two FOTY candidates. Even Berto Karass which was exciting but a huge set back for Berto. I honestly can't think of a fight where he was boring. Maybe the only semi boring fight was vs the European that Thurman beat up I think. Otherwise, Berto always comes to fight, and he never quits. Ever.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Its the worst fan excuse I've ever heard for defending a fight. It's damn right embarrassing.
> 
> He'll get stick anyway so may as well make the worst fight he can get away with. This is why Floyds fans are never taken seriously as boxing fans.


That's Flomos for you. I was thinking no one would be arguing this fight is absolute trash, but the Flomos actually surprised me.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/jack-groves-no-longer-8-22-on-sho-date-network-tba--93772


Can't say that I agree Mayweather-Berto should be on PPV unless they have Garcia-Mathysse like bouts on the undercard


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Chatty said:


> :cry


:theretherebogo


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> He'll be crucified no matter whom he fights. Doesn't matter if its:
> 
> Brook - (Who are his notable victories again? Porter? BIG DEAL, Mayweather cherry picked him.)
> Thurman - (see how shit he looked against Collazo)
> ...


No one would complain if he fought Erislandy "The American Dream" Lara.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Lmao too true. Exactly why I don't care if he fights Berto. The plus side is of all the fighters listed, none of them except for Golovkin have been in such exciting fights such as Berto Ortiz, Berto Guerrero, two FOTY candidates. Even Berto Karass which was exciting but a huge set back for Berto. I honestly can't think of a fight where he was boring. Maybe the only semi boring fight was vs the European that Thurman beat up I think. Otherwise, Berto always comes to fight, and he never quits. Ever.


Berto is a fucken borderline bum.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that boxingscene article said it's too late for them to find enough sponsors for a CBS fight. Floyd should stop being stubborn and fight in December. Let one of these guys prove themselves to be a good opponent and fight then


Agreed. Too married to the date.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I love Floyd but I just will not defend this fight. If it's a farewell, then farewell.


Pretty much how I feel and I'm stunned at some of the attempts to defend this if it happens.The fact that it _might_ be his last outing is even more reason why it shouldn't be Berto.
There's no one up to 154 who can beat Floyd,so it's pissing on all those people who paid fortunes to watch him over the years to go out like this.
He can afford to take a much higher risk because he'll whup anyone and when you think Hopkins has taken on Kovalev it gives you a little perspective to how bad this fight is.
I would understand if Floyd was clearly on the wane but he'd only need a 4 week camp for Berto and it's spit in the eye of his paying fans.
To think I thought he was trolling Amir brilliantly when he first said this.
In fact,I'm not giving up on him naming a better opponent just yet.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

So did he fuckover a Canelo Cotto fight that was to be held in September?


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> that boxingscene article said it's too late for them to find enough sponsors for a CBS fight. Floyd should stop being stubborn and fight in December. Let one of these guys prove themselves to be a good opponent and fight then


lol, you mean have their name associated with a woman beater


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

It's happening. Floyd v Berto, PPV September. Put it in your diaries.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> It's happening. Floyd v Berto, PPV September. Put it in your diaries.


Do you have a source? Can't find anything on twitter or boxingscene


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

knowimuch said:


> Do you have a source? Can't find anything on twitter or boxingscene


Nah it's not been officially announced, but it's coming.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> Nah it's not been officially announced, but it's coming.


My bad, still don't think it will be Berto though


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> It's happening. Floyd v Berto, PPV September. Put it in your diaries.


Nobody will watch it. I enjoy watching Floyd, but I'm not paying for a sparring match. Floyd's hands are too brittle to hurt anything and he's too good - even at this stage - to get hurt/beat by such a limited brawler in Berto. There would have to be at least 2 fights the quality of Garcia/Matthyse on there and that just isn't happening 4-5 weeks out from fight night.

Since this is supposedly Floyd's last fight (and I actually believe it will be) I wish him the best of luck and imagine he doesn't give a shit if this last PPV completely flames out - which it WILL. Anyhow, already looking forward to November when Canelo to takes his spot...plus we got Crawford and Loma on the come-up. Who knows what Kell Brook is actually made of. October has Matthyse/Postol - stoked for that one - and Lemieux and GGG are fighting. Hoping to hear Ward fighting before year's end as well...would be an awesome finish to an already decent year of boxing.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I still think it will be khan


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Date thread was created *+ *thread title *= *:lol:


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Shame we dont get that fight. Nobody deserves it more - not even GGG or Lara


He arguably lost to manny twice lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Date thread was created *+ *thread title *= *:lol:


welp, the first word said rumor


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Doesn't diminish the irony one bit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Doesn't diminish the irony one bit.


hey that's Floyd for you. I think the opponent has been decided though, just not the network stuff


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> hey that's Floyd for you. I think the opponent has been decided though, just not the network stuff


Who do you think it'll be?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I spoke to Floyd Mayweather in June, he told me he might not fight in Sept, but wait for Vegas arena to open in spring. Maybe wasn***39;t kidding

â€" Mike Coppinger (@MikeCoppinger) August 1, 2015
@bballchump11 I don't think The Money Team nor the MGM can resist having Floyd grace that new arena


----------

